# pd35



## shelm (May 7, 2013)

PD35:



PD32UE:



Who would prefer the pd35 to the recently acquired PD32UE? :devil:


----------



## kj2 (May 7, 2013)

I will for sure keep an eye on this coming light


----------



## markr6 (May 7, 2013)

Nice! I rarely use the burst mode on my PD32UE, so I can't say I would prefer the PD35. But if the beam and tint are the same it would be a great light to pick up and have that extra power on hand. There's just no need to "upgrade" for me. Plus I had a hell of a time getting two torches to have a matching tint.


----------



## HIDblue (May 7, 2013)

Wonder what the size difference, if any, will be? 

950 Lumens coming out of PD32UE form factor...there goes another hit on my papal account...


----------



## markr6 (May 7, 2013)

Hopefully they won't enlarge the head to help disapate heat. It doesn't sound like something Fenix would do on this type of light, but after getting my Olight M22 I realize how akward this can be and kills any chance of pocket-carry.


----------



## Patriot (May 7, 2013)

I'm up for a 35. I find the straight barrel design easy to carry and hope they keep it.


----------



## Labrador72 (May 7, 2013)

I think the reason to develop a new light instead of updating the PD32 UA is to create a light that can better handle the heat - the PD32 design dates back to the PD31 and was designed to handle 300 lumens. Getting rid of the head switch alone would probably already help in that respect.
I also hope they don't just improve heat-sinking and upgrade the led but also come up with a new more flexible UI.

Shelm, what about editing the title and adding "Fenix" to it? It would make the thread easier to find.


----------



## Greenbean (May 7, 2013)

*I would so love if they went back to tail switches only, 

If I want to carry a light like a searchlight it's going to be the size of a searchlight!

Like my SR-90, lol...

*


----------



## shelm (May 7, 2013)

Labrador72 said:


> what about editing the title and adding "Fenix" to it? It would make the thread easier to find.


imho not a good light, way too big, thick, bulky, long and heavy. i don't want to provide FREE advertising or FREE publicity for such a poorly engineered product, sorry


----------



## Labrador72 (May 7, 2013)

shelm said:


> i see



Thanks!



Greenbean said:


> *I would so love if they went back to tail switches only,
> *



Me too, I think if they went for some sort of dual tail switch with two states, would be the best solution. They would also have to make it possible to enable and disable the mode memory: it's a feature that come in very handy or be a pain depending on how you use the light.


----------



## kj2 (May 7, 2013)

http://shaologear.com/blogs/news/7828397-fenix-product-announcement-pd35-the-new-pd32ue-replacement


----------



## LuxClark (May 7, 2013)

Well, I hope they keep the same basic form. Dual tail switch would make sense... but I have been tempted to get the pd32 ue because it seemed to be the next perfect fit for what I want at this point. Narrow, versatile, non-twisty, little floody, and 18650. I would be happy with the PD32, but since the UE is only $10 more... why not get it. That said, it too soon for me to afford another light which is why I haven't pulled the trigger yet.


----------



## Labrador72 (May 7, 2013)

Wow, if the release is scheduled for June the light must be in the final development stages: we should be getting more details soon.


----------



## gsteve (May 7, 2013)

sighhhh ..... Im in !! But !! I hope they change the switch or have it light up. I dont like rolling in around trying to find it.


----------



## 8kGoodEnuff (May 9, 2013)

gsteve said:


> sighhhh ..... Im in !! But !! I hope they change the switch or have it light up. I dont like rolling in around trying to find it.



Good point... having it light up would be great because you are right, finding the side switch can be a pain sometimes, however, I do like the side switch in general.


----------



## Labrador72 (May 9, 2013)

Did you try the the E35? It has the exact same side switch which works for on and off as well as for changing modes.


----------



## mckeand13 (May 14, 2013)

I really hope they ditch the side switch and go back to tail switch only. That side switch is exactly what prevented me from buying a PD32, PD32UE, and will a PD35 if it has it.


----------



## tobrien (May 14, 2013)

mckeand13 said:


> I really hope they ditch the side switch and go back to tail switch only. That side switch is exactly what prevented me from buying a PD32, PD32UE, and will a PD35 if it has it.



i agree with you


----------



## Lou Minescence (May 14, 2013)

*fenix pd35*

I'm looking for a lower low mode on this new light. The 2 lumen low my PD31 has is awesome. I passed on the PD32 because the low was a little too high for me. 2 - 3 lumens is what I would like to see.


----------



## Labrador72 (May 14, 2013)

tobrien said:


> i agree with you


Same here. As somebody eloquently described the side switch on the Fenix lights:


Stress_Test said:


> I'm really hoping that Fenix will get away from this whole side switch mess. Ugh. * It's a solution looking for a problem.*



In fairness, they'll never make everybody happy with the UI but could easily come up with a more customizable UI that suits most needs. All they'd really need to do is:
1. Re-introduce two states.
2. Keep ALL brightness levels with the bezel loosened - and not just High, Med, and Low like on the older Fenix LD10/20 PD20/30/31.
3. Keep Turbo (or Burst) on the bezel tightened.
4. Allow enabling/disabling of mode memory.
5. Keep flashing modes hidden as they are already doing. 

This way, if you like the current UI, all you'd have to do is loosen the bezel and enable the mode memory and you'd have the same UI the LD12/22 PD22/32 have now.

If you liked the old LD10/LD20 UI, all you'd need to do is disable the mode memory (Low coming on as default with the bezel loosened) and you be able to determine how the light comes on, with Turbo or Burst being the default with the bezel tightened and low with the bezel loosened.
You'd basically have two possible UIs in one light!

Also, unless you tend to use the same brightness level all the time, I find the last-used mode memory not being very useful. The only mode memory that makes sense to me is one that would allow you to set the brightness level of your choice coming on as default when you switch the light on.

... and I almost forgot: move the mode switch to the tailcap for one-hand operation!


----------



## kj2 (May 14, 2013)

I'm probably one of the few people how actually likes the side-switch. Sure it's not handy when you need to change the modes fast, but I don't need to.
Further I like the mode-memory. But what is the problem to switch when you need a lower level. Sure, you don't want your PD32UE to turn-on on turbo while your wife is sleeping next to you 
but that's just something to keep in mind. When I need light in my house I always grab a smaller light with lower max lumens. That way I keep myself from blinding myself or somebody else. Just something to keep in mind.
Some people tend to wanna have a light that can do everything, very low-lumens for in-house and a search-light for the outdoors. That's not going to happen people


----------



## markr6 (May 14, 2013)

What about something like the Olight UI , specifically on the M22?

I recently used one and liked the UI. You had to turn the head back and forth to switch modes which requires 2 hands and can be a pain. But it only had 3 modes, and you can double-click the switch to get into high mode immediately. So you could basically have instant access to low and high, then manually switch to medium if you really had to. Triple click for strobe. I was impressed by this simple UI and wouldn't mind seeing it from other manufacturers.


----------



## gsteve (May 14, 2013)

or just put lighted red dot above the switch. I just dont like rolling the light around in my hand looking for the switch


----------



## Labrador72 (May 14, 2013)

markr6 said:


> What about something like the Olight UI , specifically on the M22?
> 
> I recently used one and liked the UI. You had to turn the head back and forth to switch modes which requires 2 hands and can be a pain. But it only had 3 modes, and you can double-click the switch to get into high mode immediately. So you could basically have instant access to low and high, then manually switch to medium if you really had to. Triple click for strobe. I was impressed by this simple UI and wouldn't mind seeing it from other manufacturers.


A triple click may start being too much (though IMO is still better than searching for a side switch) but the double click to jump straight to the highest output is a very nice feature to have both for twisties or even for lights with mode memory and several output modes to cycle through.



gsteve said:


> or just put lighted red dot above the switch. I just dont like rolling the light around in my hand looking for the switch


Even having the mode switch in GITD material would already help - regardless of where the mode switch is located on the head or side of the tailcap.


----------



## Tyler A (May 14, 2013)

8kGoodEnuff said:


> Good point... having it light up would be great because you are right, finding the side switch can be a pain sometimes, however, I do like the side switch in general.



I like the side switch user interface of my fenix lights but finding it got on my nerves as well, a simple fix is rotating the pocket clip to the same side as the button then you can orient it in your hand properly. Works for me but YMMV.

To the original topic I just got my pd32 ue and I love it so I will definitely be down for a pd35. Hopefully the light stays slim in the head like the pd32ue


----------



## GunnarGG (May 15, 2013)

*Re: fenix pd35*

The UI of the older models like pd30, ld10 etc is very good IMHO.
I know there are those that prefere mode memory but I just got an idea.
My Lumapower Incendio V3 has 3 modes with mode memory.
But you can click 4 times quickly and then it locks in whatever mode you want and is almost like a single mode light untill you unlock it again.
So, if you ad that function to the old Fenix UI you get a light that behaves like a pd30 (without mode memory) but you can also lock it and then it is almost like a Quark tactical.
You should of course be able to have it locked in for example max with bezel tight and unlocked with bezel loose.

Does it make sence?
Seems pretty good to me.


----------



## Labrador72 (May 15, 2013)

*Re: fenix pd35*

Makes perfect sense to me! 

The potentially new UI on the PD35 is the feature I'm most curious about. If it's coming out in June we should soon have more details.


----------



## TK41 (May 20, 2013)

*Re: fenix pd35*

I doubt it's coming out in June. No details yet and it's almost June! Unless Fenix released specs very shortly before shipping out to distributors?


----------



## Patriot (May 20, 2013)

*Re: fenix pd35*

I also don't mind the side switch. If I had to chose between loosening a head or having a side switch, I prefer the solidity of a fixed head and side switch every time. It can be hard to find at times so I think a back lit button that was raised 1-2mm would take care of that problem.


----------



## Labrador72 (May 21, 2013)

*Re: fenix pd35*



TK41 said:


> I doubt it's coming out in June. No details yet and it's almost June! Unless Fenix released specs very shortly before shipping out to distributors?


The Fenix PD31 was announced on December 13 2010 and few stores had it in stock before new year's eve. I guess everything is possible: I have seen some models being available for pre-order or in stock even before the light was actually announced on the Fenix website.




Patriot said:


> I also don't mind the side switch. If I had to chose between loosening a head or having a side switch, I prefer the solidity of a fixed head and side switch every time. It can be hard to find at times so I think a back lit button that was raised 1-2mm would take care of that problem.


A lot of people don't mind the side switch in the same way that a lot people liked the old UI and find the side switch a deal-breaker.
Personal preferences aside, both UIs have their pros and cons. In my opinion, if Fenix want to get ahead of the competition, they need to come up either with a really innovative UI or at least with a UI that is just customizable enough to offer the pros of both UIs and appeal to a wide range of potential buyers. I'd say designing a light with a very innovative UI is going to be tough these days but they might at least design a UI that can be configured to fit different needs. Whatever they do, they will never make everybody happy, that's for sure!


----------



## CyberCT (May 27, 2013)

*Re: fenix pd35*

I am very interested in this light. Wish thei XML2 in the light was neutral though. I really like the tint on my brother's PD32UE.

I'll bet the "turbo" mode of the PD35 in cool white XMLU2 is going to be roughly 520 lumens. It's funny to think that the TK40, which was my first Fenix flashlight, had a non-ANSI output of 630 lumens. With ANSI it's probably about 550 lumens, which is close to this light in a much smaller package. Amazing to see how technology progresses.

I really do wish Fenix would get on the bandwagon of lower lows though. That's one reason I really like my PD31, which I swapped a neutral XPG in it. 1 lumen would be more ideal.

The size of the light compared to the PD32UE will probably be the same. Maybe even the same driver.


----------



## chad allred (May 27, 2013)

*Re: fenix pd35*

I'm in...Fenix is very hard on my wallet!
I really like the tint of my UE and hope it is the same...
That being said I still don't dig the side switches...
And a lower low would be great...


----------



## kj2 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: fenix pd35*

Here it is! 





Dealer pricing; € 71,95

- Eco (10 ANSI lumen, 140 u) 
- Low (45 ANSI lumen, 29 u) 
- Mid (170 ANSI lumen, 7 u, 45 min.) 
- High (450 ANSI lumen, 2 u 30 min.)
- Turbo (850 ANSI lumen, 1 u)
- 185 mtr according ANSI

Looking at the picture, tail-stand should be possible 
Think intensity will be around 8500cd.


----------



## sbbsga (Jun 3, 2013)

*fenix pd35*

Looks good!


Sent from mobile device.


----------



## shelm (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: fenix pd35*

Thanks for the pic!

Looks shorter and nicer than the PD32UE!!


----------



## UMDTERPS (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: fenix pd35*

will it be neutral? I wonder with the hotspot and spill will be....


----------



## kj2 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: fenix pd35*



UMDTERPS said:


> will it be neutral? I wonder with the hotspot and spill will be....



Don't think it's gonna be neutral. Probably CW XM-L2 (T6)


----------



## Labrador72 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: fenix pd35*

I like the new look but the bezel does not seem to be crenelatated - it would be a real shame!

Sent from my ST27i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## markr6 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: fenix pd35*



kj2 said:


> Probably CW XM-L2 (T6)


 :sick2: Oh well, maybe a neutral option at some point.

Size looks pretty close to the PD32UE if my crude comparison is accurate and bodies are the same thickness. Actually now that I look at it, I made the PD32UE too thick, so they may be exact same length. We'll have to wait and see!


----------



## gsteve (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: fenix pd35*

cmon sell me one already !!


----------



## kj2 (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: fenix pd35*

I just checked again. PD35 should use the XM-L2 led (probably the T6)


----------



## buds224 (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: fenix pd35*

WANT!


----------



## kj2 (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: fenix pd35*

I ordered one  dealer here expects them 17th of June.


----------



## NorthernStar (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: fenix pd35*

Kj2,
can you please tell which dealer/store is it that one can preorder the Fenix PD35 from?


----------



## kj2 (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: fenix pd35*



NorthernStar said:


> Kj2,
> can you please tell which dealer/store is it that one can preorder the Fenix PD35 from?



PM


----------



## 1mT (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: fenix pd35*

google: http://www.knivesandtools.nl/nl/pt/-fenix-pd35.htm

:ironic:


----------



## NorthernStar (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: fenix pd35*

Replied to Pm!

Thank´s for the link to the store.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 8, 2013)

*Re: fenix pd35*



kj2 said:


> I ordered one  dealer here expects them 17th of June.



Date says now July 1st.


----------



## SaVaGe (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: fenix pd35*

Hold my beer while i take out my wallet!


----------



## gopajti (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: fenix pd35*

now, official
http://www.fenixlight.com/ProductMore.aspx?id=90&tid=9&cid=1#.Ub6m7Oe8nwC


----------



## sbbsga (Jun 17, 2013)

*fenix pd35*

It looks good!


Sent from mobile device.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: fenix pd35*

This makes me happy 
Using right from the start the U2 bin.


----------



## 1mT (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: fenix pd35*



kj2 said:


> This makes me happy
> Using right from the start the U2 bin.


It is cool white


----------



## kj2 (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: fenix pd35*



1mT said:


> It is cool white


I like CW. The only NW light that I've is the PD32UE.


----------



## CamoNinja (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: fenix pd35*

Yea I prefer all my lights to be CW.


----------



## markr6 (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: fenix pd35*

Great light, but I'm actually glad it's (barely) wider, longer and heavier than the PD32UE so I don't feel the "need" to upgrade  Plus no neutral white which is an immediate deal-breaker for me.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: fenix pd35*

Seems like a loser. They didn't fix the flaws of the PD32ue. The PD32ue was a perfect cool-white, 5000K, which should be Fenix's standard.
-: It is 1mm longer, and they REMOVED the crenelated bezel.
+: Flattened edge of heatsink as anti-roll is a plus
+: Larger 1" head/reflector improves throw (what about body tube diameter? looks like carryover)
+: Brighter strobe
-: No more SOS
So this has less outdoors appeal, and more security guard appeal.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: fenix pd35*



MichaelW said:


> Seems like a loser. They didn't fix the flaws of the PD32ue. The PD32ue was a perfect cool-white, 5000K, which should be Fenix's standard.
> -: It is 1mm longer, and they REMOVED the crenelated bezel.
> +: Flattened edge of heatsink as anti-roll is a plus
> +: Larger 1" head/reflector improves throw (what about body tube diameter? looks like carryover)
> ...


I like the fact that they removed the crenelated bezel. The PD32UE crenelation isn't that useful IMO. 
I like the heatsink more. The loss of SOS is slightly a bummer. But you always can morse-code it yourself


----------



## CamoNinja (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: fenix pd35*

They need to do away with all the strobes, sos and other disco light modes.


----------



## logwalker3 (Jun 17, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=sRYKkMsu4Fc


----------



## Labrador72 (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: fenix pd35*



MichaelW said:


> Seems like a loser. They didn't fix the flaws of the PD32ue. The PD32ue was a perfect cool-white, 5000K, which should be Fenix's standard.
> -: It is 1mm longer, and they REMOVED the crenelated bezel.
> +: Flattened edge of heatsink as anti-roll is a plus
> +: Larger 1" head/reflector improves throw (what about body tube diameter? looks like carryover)
> ...


+1
I thought the head diameter is identical: has it changed?


----------



## herosemblem (Jun 17, 2013)

MichaelW said:


> ...The PD32ue was a perfect cool-white...



What?


----------



## degarb (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: fenix pd35*



CamoNinja said:


> They need to do away with all the strobes, sos and other disco light modes.



+1 
Absolutely, just as long as they keep the Bossa Nova. Who needs sos anyway?


----------



## EarlT (Jun 17, 2013)

*Fenix PD35*

Just got an email that they are taking pre-orders for this. Just a heads up if anyone is interested. http://www.fenixoutfitters.com/fenix-pd35-led-flashlight---preorder-681 Use BF08 and get 8% off.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: fenix pd35*



MichaelW said:


> Seems like a loser. They didn't fix the flaws of the PD32ue. The PD32ue was a perfect cool-white, 5000K, which should be Fenix's standard.
> -: It is 1mm longer, and they REMOVED the crenelated bezel.
> +: Flattened edge of heatsink as anti-roll is a plus
> +: Larger 1" head/reflector improves throw (what about body tube diameter? looks like carryover)
> ...




The PD32UE certainly wasn't a loser and I suspect this won't be either. 
I don't like SOS so I'm glad it's gone. Likewise, the cenelated bezel wasn't all that important to me. I don't think that the lack of SOS automatically takes away outdoor appeal or increases security appeal. I imagine the PD35 will appeal to the same group of people that the PD32UE appealed to, albeit with their newest design.


----------



## buds224 (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: fenix pd35*



Patriot said:


> I imagine the PD35 will appeal to the same group of people that the PD32UE appealed to, albeit with their newest design.



That's how I feel as a PD32ue owner. The specs, as they are now, is only missing one thing (for my tastes)......and that's a form of firefly mode. 1lumen or less would have rounded this package nicely for me.


----------



## buds224 (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Fenix PD35*

Done. Locked mine in.


----------



## radiopej (Jun 17, 2013)

Figures, I just ordered the PD32 UE 3 days ago and now I see this 

If the side switch is really hard to find in the dark, I'm just going to put a dot of glow-in-the-dark marker or a tiny sticker on when it arrives. Ideally I'd just put one of the little tritium watch markers on, but I can't find them on eBay.


----------



## Risky (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Fenix PD35*

Preordering mine tomorrow!!!


----------



## buds224 (Jun 17, 2013)

radiopej said:


> Figures, I just ordered the PD32 UE 3 days ago and now I see this
> 
> If the side switch is really hard to find in the dark, I'm just going to put a dot of glow-in-the-dark marker or a tiny sticker on when it arrives. Ideally I'd just put one of the little tritium watch markers on, but I can't find them on eBay.



That's what I did to my 1stGen PD32 and PD32ue. I also line up the clip to the side switch for good measure.


----------



## Big Dave (Jun 17, 2013)

radiopej said:


> Figures, I just ordered the PD32 UE 3 days ago and now I see this
> 
> If the side switch is really hard to find in the dark, I'm just going to put a dot of glow-in-the-dark marker or a tiny sticker on when it arrives. Ideally I'd just put one of the little tritium watch markers on, but I can't find them on eBay.



I good trick someone mentioned on a review was to turn the pocket clip so it is in line with the side switch. This makes the side switch much easier to find in the dark, just slide your finger down the pocket clip. Still nowhere near as easy as a tail click system though which i much prefer.


----------



## TK41 (Jun 18, 2013)

Instant strobe finally, yay! SOS? Good riddance. Just a 99.99% useless mode. One less thing to scroll through. Strobe signals much more efficiently and is more practical in many scenarios. SOS? When's the last time somebody really needed an SOS on a flashlight of this size? Really...

I agree with others. Why isn't Fenix understanding... LOWER LOW. 10 lumens is still too bright for close up reading. Sigh. They just don't get it.

Now I will have the PD32 G2, PD32 UE and the PD35 to compare against eachother. I am likely going to sell off one of them. I am thinking it may be the PD32 G2 since PD32 UE is unique with it's tint and the PD35 will cover the cool white area that the PD32 G2 also features.


----------



## leon2245 (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: fenix pd35*



CamoNinja said:


> They need to do away with all the strobes, sos and other disco light modes.



Still paying attention, but haven't bought a fenix of that type since they've gone that direction.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 18, 2013)

CamoNinja said:


> They need to do away with all the strobes, sos and other disco light modes.



They are hidden, so if you don't use them you don't have to.


----------



## light ho (Jun 18, 2013)

Only had my PD 32 ue about a week but could not turn this down and order the PD 35 today


----------



## degarb (Jun 18, 2013)

kj2 said:


> They are hidden, so if you don't use them you don't have to.




Exactly! Doesn't add to cost, hidden, and useful. The strobe, if you have a flat tire at night, or loose a kid in the crowd. You might like the SOS, if you ever needed it. The strobe is great for Halloween, and probably good to scare off dogs, maybe. The biggest downside of these modes is that they are so hidden, I have a hard time finding them.

I adults have too many vestiges of child insanity that I see with my kids. Can't drink from a blue straw today, can't eat corn with a tad of tasteless starch. I will only use a Dora the Explorer flashlight, no matter how dim. I hope Dora grows up and gets a black PD32. Or she's really going to get lost in that jungle with her $9 pretty, purple, 8 lumen light.


----------



## TK41 (Jun 18, 2013)

degarb said:


> The biggest downside of these modes is that they are so hidden, I have a hard time finding them.



Not this time. It's press and hold the mode button and it's on instantly. No need to fuss with the tail cap first.

I believe they may have removed SOS due to the instant on strobe feature. It probably would complicate the circuitry, the chip, or??? 

If it came down to either having instant strobe or SOS + non-instant strobe, I'd take instant strobe without SOS.


----------



## Labrador72 (Jun 18, 2013)

TK41 said:


> Not this time. It's press and hold the mode button and it's on instantly. No need to fuss with the tail cap first.
> 
> I believe they may have removed SOS due to the instant on strobe feature. It probably would complicate the circuitry, the chip, or???
> 
> If it came down to either having instant strobe or SOS + non-instant strobe, I'd take instant strobe without SOS.


That means the side mode switch can activate the strobe from off? Other lights that offer that feature have parasitic drain: I'd be surprised if the PD35 wouldn't!
On a light with 5 output levels to cycle through inline and mode memory I'm not sure it makes any sense. I guess for some will.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 18, 2013)

The Fenix PD32ue was about 1/2" too long. 5" for an 18650 performance light with a forward click is just right. So I was hoping Fenix would count, and re-count their millimeters to decrease the overall length.
Weight: we can't complain about an increase of 1/2 oz to 3 oz, because 'back in the day' people use to carry 3 lb Maglites.
A crenelated bezel provides feedback to the user to prevent unintentional operation when set head down. I understand that 'security' type usage may prefer no output when placed head down, and possible liability of a so called 'strike bezel'.

Another mark against outdoors operation in the large increase in lux. 6000 to 8600, and a peak output change from 740 to 850, means a 25% relative increase. So your new 10 lumen low mode is going to be way brighter than the previous 9 lumen.

Outdoors type would have preferred a beacon mode to go along with an SOS/strobe, or the outright removal of strobe. (strobe doesn't work on 4 legged animals)

It was pointless for the previous PD32ue to automatically shift down from its 400 lumen mode to 140 lumen. Heat wasn't the concern, increasing runtime was-thank you big brother Fenix?. Why, when the largest capacity 18650 cells give you 3x cr123A worth of energy. I would hope that is gone on the PD35.

and supposedly Fenix went extreme cool-white, 6800K. That is hugely worlds away from the legendary TK20.


----------



## Labrador72 (Jun 18, 2013)

MichaelW said:


> The Fenix PD32ue was about 1/2" too long. 5" for an 18650 performance light with a forward click is just right. So I was hoping Fenix would count, and re-count their millimeters to decrease the overall length.
> Weight: we can't complain about an increase of 1/2 oz to 3 oz, because 'back in the day' people use to carry 3 lb Maglites.
> *A crenelated bezel provides feedback to the user to prevent unintentional operation when set head down. I understand that 'security' type usage may prefer no output when placed head down, and possible liability of a so called 'strike bezel'.*
> 
> ...



I agree with all your saying except for the "strike bezel" part: the crenulation on the Fenix LD and PD lights may have been everything but a strike bezel. Removing it because of possible liability of a so called "strike bezel" is like deciding to put down bamby because of possible liability of devouring human beings!
As for the security type of usage: you may be right but I don't security want to accidentally put the light head down while on and find the battery dead when the pick it up for an actual emergency. If anything, crenulation would have allowed to check on the last saved output mode without risking to descreetly shine 800 lumens all over the place first.

True crenulation is not essential, nor is a lower low output that allows you keep your night vision to some extent and gives very long runtime. Same goes for neutral white: I guess that must be why they ditched all these nice-to-have features! What's next, knurling? After all, if you hold it tight and wear gloves with a grip, it will be unlikely for the light to slip out of your hand!


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 18, 2013)

That is not what I was saying. I was saying that a dirtbag lawyer may call a benign crenelation a "strike bezel" in order to characterize a victim who defends his/her self with the flashlight as the assailant. Hence the flat edged head.

and it is 1mm longer sans crenelations, at least it goes toward a deeper reflector.


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jun 19, 2013)

ST11 or PD35?


________________________________________________
••• Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk HD •••


----------



## kj2 (Jun 19, 2013)

Fulaeetoy said:


> ST11 or PD35?
> ________________________________________________
> ••• Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk HD •••


I went for the PD35. Although I like that 1 lumens mode on the Klarus.


----------



## gopajti (Jun 19, 2013)

Fulaeetoy said:


> ST11 or PD35?
> 
> 
> ________________________________________________
> ••• Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk HD •••




I vote PD35, not question. Fenix better, more reliable brand. 

otherwise, somebody cry for lowest mode, they said "why 10 lumen low mode" why not 1 lumen etc.. if next PD3x coming 1 lumen low mode, somebody say again, "why not 0.00001 lumen, why not 2 lumen, why not 3 lumen etc etc.. I think 10lm is good and 140 hours runimte is more than enough. PD35 looks good.


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jun 19, 2013)

I can't find the price. Is it availiable already? I think i have to wait for PD35 UE.


__________________________________________________
••• Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk HD •••


----------



## kj2 (Jun 19, 2013)

Fulaeetoy said:


> I can't find the price. Is it availiable already? I think i have to wait for PD35 UE.
> __________________________________________________
> ••• Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk HD •••


Not in stores yet. Price for me was €71,95 (pre-order). Don't think that there will be a PD35 UE coming.
The PD32UE was a special. Don't think Fenix will have a special/limited light every year.

Check the dealer's corner for more info on pricing; http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/forumdisplay.php?13-Dealer-s-Corner


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jun 19, 2013)

kj2 said:


> Not in stores yet. Price for me was €71,95 (pre-order). Don't think that there will be a PD35 UE coming.
> The PD32UE was a special. Don't think Fenix will have a special/limited light every year.
> 
> Check the dealer's corner for more info on pricing; http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/forumdisplay.php?13-Dealer-s-Corner



Thanks! 


__________________________________________________
••• Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk HD •••


----------



## Labrador72 (Jun 19, 2013)

MichaelW said:


> That is not what I was saying. I was saying that a dirtbag lawyer may call a benign crenelation a "strike bezel" in order to characterize a victim who defends his/her self with the flashlight as the assailant. Hence the flat edged head.
> 
> and it is 1mm longer sans crenelations, at least it goes toward a deeper reflector.



Hear you. The dirtbag lawyer will use at anything to make you look like a violent, heartless, individual - if not because the gentle crenulation, it will be the blinding 800 lumen that nearly permanently damaged the sensitive retina of his surprisingly harmless, family-loving, hard-working client with a difficult childhood! Do we stop making flashlights brighter than 100 lumen because of that?


----------



## buds224 (Jun 19, 2013)

Labrador72 said:


> Hear you. The dirtbag lawyer will use at anything to make you look like a violent, heartless, individual - if not because the gentle crenulation, it will be the blinding 800 lumen that nearly permanently damaged the sensitive retina of his surprisingly harmless, family-loving, hard-working client with a difficult childhood! Do we stop making flashlights brighter than 100 lumen because of that?



Still in the triple digits. That same lawyer will claim it's still too bright. It's too specialized...it's stronger than a stock 4D Maglite!!! :duh2:


----------



## Overclocker (Jun 19, 2013)

Fulaeetoy said:


> ST11 or PD35?
> 
> 
> ________________________________________________
> ••• Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk HD •••





i'd have to go with ST11 on this one. the low modes are just TOO USEFUL not to have. hear that fenix? apparently their market research tells them that people don't need a 1 lumen mode. the PD31 had a 2-lumen which was a step in the right direction but on the PD32 that just disappeared  WTF?

also the ST-series side button is user-replaceable. it doesn't seem like it is on the fenix


----------



## markr6 (Jun 19, 2013)

MichaelW said:


> and supposedly Fenix went extreme cool-white, 6800K




Very unfortunate. I know it's a personal preference but that's just so darn cool. The PD32UE was a perfect tint and would be the standard for almost every light if I ruled the world!


----------



## kj2 (Jun 19, 2013)

markr6 said:


> Very unfortunate. I know it's a personal preference but that's just so darn cool. The PD32UE was a perfect tint and would be the standard for almost every light if I ruled the world!



Than I'm glad you don't rule it


----------



## Beckler (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm not sure why one would choose PD35 over zebra SC600MkII. 600 is far more versatile levels-wise and far smaller, tho + $20. What else am I missing?


----------



## buds224 (Jun 19, 2013)

Beckler said:


> I'm not sure why one would choose PD35 over zebra SC600MkII. 600 is far more versatile levels-wise and far smaller, tho + $20. What else am I missing?



1 reason could be that some people may prefer a rear-clicky. Does the ZL SC600MkII have momentary on? That could be another one. I believe springs on both ends of the battery tube is helpful for weapon mounting use too; I read in other forums that a light can blink off during the firing of a weapon if the battery is not secured in this fashion.


----------



## xlight (Jun 19, 2013)

short video displaying PD35


----------



## TK41 (Jun 22, 2013)

What does Fenix mean by INSTANT STROBE? It seems like any other strobe based on the manual (light on, click and hold mode button). When they say INSTANT, I am either thinking you can turn the light on in strobe mode instantly without having the light on first OR it will memorize strobe mode when you turn it off then back on (which the manual clearly says is not possible, so I'm thinking the former statement is hopefully true).

This better not be some marketing wording bullshit. A major reason why I bothered with this light is because of an "instant strobe" feature. Please let me know so I can either cancel or keep my pre-order.

http://f.cl.ly/items/340X3l1q171z2L390E12/pd35-user-manual-en-pdf-7-7-meg.pdf

That's the manual. Doesn't talk much of this INSTANT strobe.


----------



## Labrador72 (Jun 22, 2013)

Good question TK41. I checked in the manual you linked and as you say it doesn't memorize the strobe. From what the manual gives to understand the strobe would only work when the light is on.
If the strobe can be activated from off, they definitely forgot to say that in the manual! Flashlight manuals are often poor translations with missing information!


----------



## arcadesdude (Jun 22, 2013)

TK41 said:


> What does Fenix mean by INSTANT STROBE? It seems like any other strobe based on the manual (light on, click and hold mode button). When they say INSTANT, I am either thinking you can turn the light on in strobe mode instantly without having the light on first OR it will memorize strobe mode when you turn it off then back on (which the manual clearly says is not possible, so I'm thinking the former statement is hopefully true).
> 
> This better not be some marketing wording bullshit. A major reason why I bothered with this light is because of an "instant strobe" feature. Please let me know so I can either cancel or keep my pre-order.
> 
> ...



Hi tk41. I also have a tk41 light which has instant strobe from off or on by holding the mode button. 

From what I've read of the pd35 the UI will be very similar to the tk41 with instant access to the strobe even from an off state by holding the mode button for 1 sec. The addition of momentary on for the regular non-strobe light is also useful. 

Sent from my ThL W8 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## kj2 (Jun 22, 2013)

TK41 said:


> What does Fenix mean by INSTANT STROBE?





Labrador72 said:


> Good question TK41. I checked in the manual you linked and as you say it doesn't memorize the strobe.


For what I know, while the light is off; hold the button and you get strobe. But I could be wrong. I say; email Fenix to be sure.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 22, 2013)

Good to know this when using CR123a batteries. (PD35 manual)







And is this the first time, Fenix says they support 16340 batteries?


----------



## idleprocess (Jun 22, 2013)

Pre-ordered with Fenix-Store since the 18650s+charger I obtained with the TK22 aren't going to see much use when it's bolted to a rifle... so clearly another $70 flashlight makes sense, no?

I suspect this will be the last decent flashlight I buy without paying attention to tint. While >5000K is usable and color rendition will al;most certainly be far better than Luxeon Lottery days, LED's are reaching a point in terms of absolute output and efficiency that something with better color rendition and more neutral tint (4000K or less) isn't much of a compromise at all. I wish manufacturers would pay more attention to this, but I suppose they still need to compete with lumen hype (seen on DX/fleabay as well as store shelves), and - as I have mentioned myself on numerous occasions - the need for _raw lumens_ as opposed to _light quality_ that the market demands.


----------



## arcadesdude (Jun 23, 2013)

Anyone know if the Fenix*A0D-SOW Diffuser tip fits the new PD-35?

Sent from my ThL W8 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Labrador72 (Jun 23, 2013)

The AOD-SOW would fit the 24mm diameter - PD31, PD32, etc. According to Fenix specs the PD35 has a 25.4mm diameter so that diffuser won't fit.


----------



## regulation (Jun 23, 2013)

TK41 said:


> What does Fenix mean by INSTANT STROBE? It seems like any other strobe based on the manual (light on, click and hold mode button). When they say INSTANT, I am either thinking you can turn the light on in strobe mode instantly without having the light on first OR it will memorize strobe mode when you turn it off then back on (which the manual clearly says is not possible, so I'm thinking the former statement is hopefully true).
> 
> This better not be some marketing wording bullshit. A major reason why I bothered with this light is because of an "instant strobe" feature. Please let me know so I can either cancel or keep my pre-order.
> 
> ...



The light with a tactical switch always work like this. You should turn on the light and then get the strobe， otherwise the circuit would not connect with the power ,and that's why there would be no current-drained while the light is off. The TK41 are using the electronical switch which are not the same thing. The circuit still connect with the power, so you can turn on the strobe directly. However you get very low battery-drained even the light is off while using the electronical switch.


----------



## FliGuyRyan (Jun 23, 2013)

A few questions... 

I've been on here for a good few years now. 

I have a Liteflux LF2XT and can program anything I want the light to be (almost). With these new lights... Side switches, rings, tail clickies and momentary, I just don't get it. I've wanted a new carry wonder torches. 

How does the PD35 work? What are the possibilities of this light, and the functions? 

With my PD30 of old, I think with the loosened head, with a click (what kind of click was it?) it came on as low. Then went to medium high, S.O.S. Secondarily, turn the head tight and it goes Turbo and strobe. 

How does the PD35 differ? 

Lastly, what other lights are similar to the PD35 and how do they work (how are they different even though similar?)? 
Thanks (please answer all questions...) 

-Ryan


Via the 4th Galaxy of Samsung.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 23, 2013)

From Fenix; available accessories for PD35 as follows: traffic wand(AOT-M), Transparent diffuser tip(AOD-S), Remote pressure switch(AR102), Belt clip(AB02)


----------



## idleprocess (Jun 23, 2013)

FliGuyRyan said:


> A few questions... I have a Liteflux LF2XT and can program anything I want the light to be (almost). With these new lights... Side switches, rings, tail clickies and momentary, I just don't get it. I've wanted a new carry wonder torches.
> 
> How does the PD35 work? What are the possibilities of this light, and the functions?
> 
> ...



What I gathered from the manual ...
Like other recent Fenix lights with side-switches, the tail switch is a physical on/off switch that interrupts the negative battery contact. The side switch selects primary modes (10/45/170/450/850 lm) with a momentary press. Hold the side switch down for a second to select strobe, press it again to return to primary modes.


----------



## markr6 (Jun 24, 2013)

idleprocess said:


> Pre-ordered with Fenix-Store since the 18650s+charger I obtained with the TK22 aren't going to see much use when it's bolted to a rifle... so clearly another $70 flashlight makes sense, no?
> 
> I suspect this will be the last decent flashlight I buy without paying attention to tint. While >5000K is usable and color rendition will al;most certainly be far better than Luxeon Lottery days, LED's are reaching a point in terms of absolute output and efficiency that something with better color rendition and more neutral tint (4000K or less) isn't much of a compromise at all. I wish manufacturers would pay more attention to this, but I suppose they still need to compete with lumen hype (seen on DX/fleabay as well as store shelves), and - as I have mentioned myself on numerous occasions - the need for _raw lumens_ as opposed to _light quality_ that the market demands.



I agree! Unfortunately, I'm sure manufacturers will keep playing the numbers game. After getting my PD32UE, I was sold on better tints and that's all I've been buying since.


----------



## FliGuyRyan (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm sorry, but can you go into further detail on how the light operates? Does it have momentary and/or other modes? 

Via the 4th Galaxy of Samsung.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 24, 2013)

FliGuyRyan said:


> I'm sorry, but can you go into further detail on how the light operates? Does it have momentary and/or other modes?
> 
> Via the 4th Galaxy of Samsung.









From the PD35 manual


----------



## FliGuyRyan (Jun 24, 2013)

So you click the tailswitch and BAM you're at 850 whether you like it or not? 

Is momentary 850? And is the first mode always 850 if you just click it on or can that be changed? 

Momentary 850 is great, but if that is forced as the first mode (850) that's insane. 

Via the 4th Galaxy of Samsung.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 24, 2013)

FliGuyRyan said:


> So you click the tailswitch and BAM you're at 850 whether you like it or not?
> Is momentary 850? And is the first mode always 850 if you just click it on or can that be changed?
> Momentary 850 is great, but if that is forced as the first mode (850) that's insane.
> Via the 4th Galaxy of Samsung.


The light has a memory. So yes, if the 850lumens mode is the last mode you used, it goes into that mode. Have you used the low mode last time, it will go into the low mode.
Every lighting-mode (turbo, high, med, low, eco) is momentary.

I strongly advice to read the manual; http://f.cl.ly/items/340X3l1q171z2L390E12/pd35-user-manual-en-pdf-7-7-meg.pdf


----------



## arcadesdude (Jun 24, 2013)

Labrador72 said:


> The AOD-SOW would fit the 24mm diameter - PD31, PD32, etc. According to Fenix specs the PD35 has a 25.4mm diameter so that diffuser won't fit.



Thanks. I got confirmation of this from Fenix Outfitters. Also the A0D-S is confirmed to fit the PD35.


----------



## d3debian (Jun 25, 2013)

As far as i understand from the manual the strobe-function is direct avialable on the sideswitch without pushing the tailswitch first.
I hope i'm wrong (English isn't my nature language)

If you unscrew the backside slightly to avoid accidentally activation, is it still waterproof?
Let's say it lays about 10 seconds under water, will it survive?


----------



## kj2 (Jun 25, 2013)

d3debian said:


> If you unscrew the backside slightly to avoid accidentally activation, is it still waterproof?
> Let's say it lays about 10 seconds under water, will it survive?


As long the tail-cap is still on the threads and the O-ring isn't visible, it should held-up against water.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 25, 2013)

Have to wait a week longer, on my PD35. Should come at the dealer around 8th of July.


----------



## idleprocess (Jun 25, 2013)

FliGuyRyan said:


> So you click the tailswitch and BAM you're at 850 whether you like it or not?
> 
> Is momentary 850? And is the first mode always 850 if you just click it on or can that be changed?
> 
> Momentary 850 is great, but if that is forced as the first mode (850) that's insane.



It's my understanding that the tail switch cuts power on the ground. With mode memory, that presumably would leave it on "burst" if that was the last mode used (short of some sort of lock-out upon exit/power-down). Given that the light is intended for momentary or continuous operation, this kind of mode memory is a necessary design choice in order to prevent timeout on returning to the default mode unless you want to go with a more complex switch (multi-stage, electronic).

I have a Fenix TK22, which uses a side switch with persistent mode memory. The PD35 presumably uses an extremely similar driver. I recall that low was the initial mode for the TK22, but that matters little since the mode memory is quite persistent - probably written to some sort of non-volatile memory.


----------



## djdawg (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks everyone for all the info on this.


----------



## TK41 (Jun 25, 2013)

What I really want to know is...can you turn on strobe using the mode button when the light is off.


----------



## Labrador72 (Jun 26, 2013)

TK41, the best is really you ask Fenix: they usually reply within one day. You could possibly post on their FB page but usually writing directly to support is better.
Eventually we'll get the answer as soon as they start shipping but before then there is no way to find out for sure as the manual could be interpreted either way.

If it doesn't you can look at the Klarus XT2C: it has direct access to strobe, REAL one-hand operation but always comes on on high and has only 3 brightness levels. I think the latest version with an XM-L U2 is rated 580 lumens.
Keep in mind it has PWM, a hissing sound, and the build quality isn't as good a Fenix (threads and clip at least) but it doesn't mean the light itself is less reliable. I wouldn't expect their CS to be as good as Fenix either.


----------



## leon2245 (Jun 26, 2013)

kj2 said:


> From the PD35 manual




Crazy question- does anyone know if that sideswitch can be locked out or disabled somehow, where it would still turn on & off with the tailswitch, but pressing the sideswitch would do nothing? Likely not, just curious.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 26, 2013)

leon2245 said:


> Crazy question- does anyone know if that sideswitch can be locked out or disabled somehow, where it would still turn on & off with the tailswitch, but pressing the sideswitch would do nothing? Likely not, just curious.



Not possible.


----------



## candle lamp (Jun 26, 2013)

leon2245 said:


> Crazy question- does anyone know if that sideswitch can be locked out or disabled somehow, where it would still turn on & off with the tailswitch, but pressing the sideswitch would do nothing? Likely not, just curious.



The light can be locked out by unscrewing the tailcap slightly. This will disable both side switch and tail switch.


----------



## leon2245 (Jun 26, 2013)

kj2 said:


> Not possible.




I figured operating it in that manner was a looong shot, thank you for confirming.


----------



## EsthetiX (Jun 27, 2013)

Just canceled my pre-order for an Armytek wizrard pro instead.


----------



## degarb (Jun 28, 2013)

EsthetiX said:


> Just canceled my pre-order for an Armytek wizrard pro instead.



I just trust Fenix's specs, drivers, warrantee, and pricing fairness. Candela, 4-8-16 hour runtimes are important if you use them for work. 2 hour runtime is good for the wow factor. What I really want is an 8 hour, 175+ lumen and over 8k lux, single high end 18650, or a lighter version of the TK35. Until then, I probably will stick with the xpg format for the wrist lights for my workers.... I wonder why they don't come out with each model with two, or three sizes, reflectors --narrow, balanced and wide. 

I am holding out for the Armytek MKUltra light.


----------



## EsthetiX (Jun 29, 2013)

degarb said:


> I am holding out for the Armytek MKUltra light.



Interesting name for a light.. MKultra? (if you're familiar with what that is). lol


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jun 30, 2013)

Anyone got their pd35? I'd like to see some beamshots.

____________________________________________________
••• Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk HD •••


----------



## kj2 (Jun 30, 2013)

Fulaeetoy said:


> Anyone got their pd35? I'd like to see some beamshots.
> 
> ____________________________________________________
> ••• Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk HD •••



I haven't. Should come in two weeks for me.


----------



## buds224 (Jun 30, 2013)

Fulaeetoy said:


> Anyone got their pd35? I'd like to see some beamshots.
> 
> ____________________________________________________
> ••• Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk HD •••



Just received confirmation that mine has shipped out and is on its way.


----------



## TK41 (Jun 30, 2013)

buds224 said:


> Just received confirmation that mine has shipped out and is on its way.



Where did you order from?


----------



## buds224 (Jun 30, 2013)

TK41 said:


> Where did you order from?



Fenix Outfitters.


----------



## riot (Jun 30, 2013)

buds224 said:


> Just received confirmation that mine has shipped out and is on its way.



Me too! Should have it by the end of the week! 

Sent from my HTC Droid DNA using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## TK41 (Jun 30, 2013)

I ordered from Fenix-Store hours before the deadline of 9AM for the first shipment. AFAIK, Fenix-Store and Fenix-Outfitters have the same address and what not, so I figure they were the same company. Confusing.

Anyway, seems like Fenix-Outfitters has their crap together since you guys already were updated ASAP. I ordered from F-O before and everything was super fast. I'll probably go back and just stick with F-O instead of Fenix-Store after this PD35 order.


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jun 30, 2013)

Congrats guys! Will wait for your pics and mini reviews. Maybe this will be in my next list.

____________________________________________________
••• Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk HD •••


----------



## djdawg (Jun 30, 2013)

> [I ordered from Fenix-Store/QUOTE]
> I ordered from them also and my has been shipped.


----------



## Stefano (Jul 1, 2013)

Even my Fenix ​​PD 35 is being delivered, I not have a great camera gear, only a Coolpix but I hope I can make some decent pictures.
I am the owner of Fenix ​​PD 32 (315 lumens) I'm curious to do comparison.

Translated with Google translator


----------



## kj2 (Jul 1, 2013)

I got it!  Thank you knivesandtools


----------



## kj2 (Jul 1, 2013)

FYI, you can't access strobe from off. You need to turn the light on, and then press-and-hold the side-switch for a second.


----------



## Grizzlyb (Jul 1, 2013)

mckeand13 said:


> I really hope they ditch the side switch and go back to tail switch only. That side switch is exactly what prevented me from buying a PD32, PD32UE, and will a PD35 if it has it.



Yep, same for us.
We left the Fenix tactical series the moment they started with the side switches. Amazing that they still call it a TK serie.


----------



## Couloirman (Jul 1, 2013)

Has anyone ordered from fenixtactical and has your order shipped? I can't get in touch with them and want one of these babies asap for an upcoming trip.


----------



## TK41 (Jul 1, 2013)

kj2 said:


> FYI, you can't access strobe from off. You need to turn the light on, and then press-and-hold the side-switch for a second.



You have to be kidding me. Fenix and their bullshit marketing. "INSTANT STROBE" what the...? So pressing the tail button and then having to find the mode button and holding it down for a second or two counts as "Instant"? 

And they eliminate SOS mode? Wow. Great job Fenix :\ I initially thought they got rid of SOS to account for accessing strobe mode while the light is off, but I guess they just felt the need to eliminate things instead of keeping them or improving the light aside from the LED.

I am not looking forward to this light, mine has shipped though. 

KJ2, please tell us from your experience how this compared to the PD32 Ultimate Edition. I have the PD32 UE and wonder if the PD35 is more of a downgrade than an upgrade... Thanks


----------



## kj2 (Jul 1, 2013)

TK41 said:


> You have to be kidding me. Fenix and their bullshit marketing. "INSTANT STROBE" what the...? So pressing the tail button and then having to find the mode button and holding it down for a second or two counts as "Instant"?
> And they eliminate SOS mode? Wow. Great job Fenix :\ I initially thought they got rid of SOS to account for accessing strobe mode while the light is off, but I guess they just felt the need to eliminate things instead of keeping them or improving the light aside from the LED.
> I am not looking forward to this light, mine has shipped though.
> 
> KJ2, please tell us from your experience how this compared to the PD32 Ultimate Edition. I have the PD32 UE and wonder if the PD35 is more of a downgrade than an upgrade... Thanks


I like the tint so much better  but, I'm not really a fan of a neutral tint/led. 
The hotspot of the UE is bigger. There is said the PD35 is around 6800K. My PD35 gives a clear white hotspot, the spill is somewhat blue-ish but nothing bad about that.
Haven't tested it in the dark yet. Hope to test it more during the weekend.

As I said, I like a cool white led more. The PD35 will light up stuff better because of the colour it puts out. I prefer the PD35 over the UE, but that my opinion. Yes, the UE does give more natural colour when you are outside. So if you want to see green as green and brown as brown pick the UE. Do you want to light stuff up clearly take the PD35.


----------



## Labrador72 (Jul 1, 2013)

So the strobe cannot be accessed from off? The it's really just markteting!! In fact even if the strobe could have been activated from off I'm not sure it would have been that "instant" but easier to access for sure.
The only Fenix models with instant strobe I can remember are the TK12 and TK30 which could be pre-set to go on on strobe with a single click: it just doesn't get more instant than that!


----------



## TK41 (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks for your input KJ2... but for me Fenix is such a disappointment with this new release. Yea, let's just make the light bigger, heavier, take off the crenelated bezel that was actually functional, remove SOS, remove the neutral tint that made the PD32 UE popular, not offer it in either NW or CW (aka don't give people options), and then not really add anything new except a new LED and modify the body to make it actually a bit uglier/dorkier than the past models. Oh and then advertise it as having an "instant" strobe but it really is the same old poop, not even memory mode remembers strobe.


sigh... what a fail. I admit I pre-ordered it on impulse, but trusted Fenix in delivering something exceptional and the "instant" strobe is what really sealed the deal, but it wasn't even true. My fault for not researching this inferior POS before ordering it.

Watch I get it and fall in love with it. I guess I shouldn't judge it by it's cover. But I needed to vent my flashlight frustrations somewhere, lol.


----------



## idleprocess (Jul 1, 2013)

I see this kind of in terms of intel's "tick-tock" approach to improvements where the "tick" is a process shrink and the "tock" is a new architecture. In the case of Fenix, the "tick" represents new LED tech and the "tock" represents refinements to the design.

If I recall, with the PD32, a baseline model came out first followed by enhancements such as neutral emitters and other tweaks. The PD35 premieres the XML2 and seems to be a fairly baseline model ... suspect there may be variants on the PD35 (or the platform) in the near future.


----------



## nanotech17 (Jul 1, 2013)

10pcs gone in 12 hours.


----------



## buds224 (Jul 1, 2013)

That's a reasonable outlook on the PD35....baseline. If Fenix is watching this thread.....maybe a standby mode added to the UI, this would give a true instant strobe from a semi-off position. I would also still like a firefly of some type too. Just some things for possible updates on this nice light.


----------



## TK41 (Jul 2, 2013)

Fenix obviously doesn't have their crap together in the PDxx department. Look how long the TK41 has been around with hardly any major tweaks. It's because it just works, the design is great. They could use newer LEDS of course but the design and UI itself is legit. But with the PDxx series, they are frequently changing it. They can't make up their damn minds.

But...after some outdoor usage with the PD32 UE vs the PD32 G2, I have to say that the PD32 G2's cool white is miles better at spotting/finding things. The PD32UE renders things so warm and true to life that it's kind of difficult to spot items of interest. So..at least I am relieved that the PD35 is cool white, although I do like neutral white too for certain things. Though, having the option to chose your tint would be great. I suppose the PD32UE vs PD35 could be that option, but given that the PD32 UE is out of production and the PD35 removed SOS, it's not really the case.


----------



## buds224 (Jul 2, 2013)

TK41 said:


> Look how long the TK41 has been around with hardly any major tweaks. It's because it just works, the design is great. They could use newer LEDS of course but the design and UI itself is legit.



This is true.

+1


----------



## Overclocker (Jul 2, 2013)

Grizzlyb said:


> Yep, same for us.
> We left the Fenix tactical series the moment they started with the side switches. Amazing that they still call it a TK serie.





TK means Tacti-Kool LOL

PS actually "tank". yep those side switches suck!


----------



## TK41 (Jul 2, 2013)

Can somebody explain how the Kalrus XT11 gets 3 (count them, THREE) hours on 820 lumens while the PD35 gets 1 hour 15 minutes on 850?

*See Rule #3 Do not Hot Link images. Please host on an image site, Imageshack or similar and repost – Thanks Norm*


----------



## markr6 (Jul 2, 2013)

TK41 said:


> Can somebody explain how the Kalrus XT11 gets 3 (count them, THREE) hours on 820 lumens while the PD35 gets 1 hour 15 minutes on 850?



Doesn't it use PWM? Still not sure if it would offer that much more runtime though.


----------



## filibuster (Jul 2, 2013)

They use "photoshop batteries" ;-)

It has to be a misprint or they've got something really cool going on inside besides just a new LED emitter.

The same XT11 with the older emitter said 2.2 hrs at 600 lumens.


----------



## MichaelW (Jul 2, 2013)

Or it is ANSI nonsense.
The output is measured and marketed BEFORE the large stepdown, but runtime is that from 30 seconds after activation to 10%.
So the less flatter the regulation, or the larger the stepdown, the longer the runtime you can slap on the packaging.


----------



## Labrador72 (Jul 2, 2013)

Klarus: large step-down on the XT11 and runtime measured all the way after step-down to 10%.
Fenix: they give you a cumulative runtime on Turbo before stepdown - i.e.: they give you a realistic figure!

Also, they probably used different batteries: Klarus probably used their new K-04 3100 mAh 18650 while Fenix probably used their 2600 mAh 18650 for the ANSI runtime testing.


----------



## TK41 (Jul 3, 2013)

Got the light in. Here's my initial impression: the light sucks, relatively. (I own the PD32 G2 and PD32 UE as well).

Pros:

+ Larger hotspot than the PD32 G2 (1.5 x larger or so. Similar to the PD32 UE)
+ Turbo and strobe modes are very bright @ 850 lumens
+ Improved anti-roll features

Cons:

- It's hotspot is greener than the PD32 G2
- The spill is bluer than the PD32 G2
- The light is longer and slightly heavier than the PD32 G2 
- The low mode on the PD32 G2 is much better (5 lumens at 245 hours) vs the PD35 (10 lumens at 140 hours), where the 5 lumens is just as useful as the 10 lumens
- No SOS mode, which the PD32 G2/UE have
- No "Instant" strobe mode as advertised (same old method: click tail on, then press and hold mode button)
- No crenelated head, so you can't see if the light is on while it stands, which the PD32 G2/UE have
- The head of the light is slightly tapered, making it look dorky
- Gets hotter than the PD32 UE on turbo, within the same time period. It heats the entire hand-contact parts of the tube, not just the head.
- As usual, doesn't tail stand. Though the rubber tailcap boot is shorter than previous models, all this does it make the light harder to turn on but still doesn't give us room to tailstand. Pointless.

*This light is a flop. Stick with the PD32 G2*, unless you REALLY think the 850 lumen turbo of the PD35 is worth the cons mentioned above. 

*Note: *Due to the longer low mode runtime on the PD32 G2 and the SOS mode feature, the PD32 G2 will make a significantly better emergency flashlight or SHTF/bugout bag light, in my opinion.


----------



## Labrador72 (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks TK41, very useful feedback!!
I had a hunch I would never buy this light the first day the picture showed on this forum, after your post I'm dead sure! 



TK41 said:


> Got the light in. Here's my initial impressions: the light sucks.
> Pros:
> + Larger hotspot than the PD32 G2 (1.5 x larger or so)
> + Turbo is very bright
> ...


We'll never know for sure but I really suspect that the only reason they removed the crenelation was to save 1 millimeter and be able to say "less than 14 centimeter long" - it seems a very reasonable trade-off for a feature that had some practical use, isn't it? :thumbsup:


----------



## TK41 (Jul 3, 2013)

You're welcome. Of course I was critical of the light, as anybody should who supports Fenix by being a repeat customer. If they're going to make a new light in the PD series, they should at least improve on it not make trade-offs that remove more practical features. I will edit my impressions as I go along. Looking forward to testing it at night outside...maybe it will have more advantages there aside from the turbo mode of 850 lumens. We'll see. Basically just not impressed nor satisfied with the purchase so far.


----------



## idleprocess (Jul 3, 2013)

Upside: Per USPS, it's been delivered
Downside: I don't get home for another 4 hours ... but at least it will be dark then

Will post some impressions when I get home.


----------



## TK41 (Jul 3, 2013)

idleprocess said:


> Upside: Per USPS, it's been delivered
> Downside: I don't get home for another 4 hours ... but at least it will be dark then
> 
> Will post some impressions when I get home.



No doubt this thing will be impressive the dark with it's higher lumens and wider hotspot, especially outside where tint is less obvious than on unnatural light colored indoor objects. 

I think if the PD35 is your first PD series light, you will be impressed. But if you own a PD32 G2 and certainly if you own the PD32 UE and enjoy its neutral tint... the PD35 may leave much to be desired. Not saying owning both the PD32 and PD35 is pointless, but the better form factor (shorter, lighter, no heat fins) and practical features (crenelated head, SOS mode) of the PD32 G2 will have me reaching for it first.


----------



## Stefano (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: fenix pd35*

I write with Google translator.
I hope you can understand at least a little bit what I write.
My PD35 arrived this morning, I did a test a little while ago about 1 hour in the garden and in the parking lot.
State that I am the owner of PD 32 (model 315 lumens) and I did a comparison of the two lights.
I also did a bit of pictures using a tripod purchased for the occasion.
I do not know if I can post photos here or do I have to do it in another section of the forum.
However I agree with TK 41, I'm disappointed.
The first thing that bothered me is the holster.
Too narrow, the torch is extracted with difficulty and fits in the worst way, the cooling fins disturb.
It would have been enough to make a holster 1 to 2 millimeters wider.
Good news for those who have the old PD32 holster old seems perfect for the new PD35, maybe a little shorter, but the velcro closes.
Power button also do not like, very low, not protruding, rather than the PD 32.
Another disappointment the spacing of the levels, I had seen earlier in the lumen of the table, the old PD32 had second level of 70 lumens that I liked a lot, now I'm only 45, the next one is 170.

I used the torch is perhaps a little early to make critical but the overall impression is not good, even I find the tint color too white, I prefer the purple old PD32.
With old PD32 315 lumens I use the button to change levels without difficulty, I have no problems here, unintuitive location.
I have many Fenix ​​this is the only one that made ​​me feel bad, I hope tomorrow to try the torch to the bottom right and change my mind at least a little.
Maybe I should have kept the money to buy the new TK15 that surely will come out soon ..
Positive impression of the power of the torch, when you put on turbo is really impressive.


----------



## TK41 (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: fenix pd35*



Stefano said:


> *I have many Fenix ​​this is the only one that made ​​me feel bad*, I hope tomorrow to try the torch to the bottom right and change my mind at least a little.
> ...
> Positive impression of the power of the torch, when you put on *turbo is really impressive*.



I agree!


----------



## Stefano (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: fenix pd35*

In addition to the great power of the last two levels other good thing is the strobe.
I have used and I noticed big difference.
If someone wants one strobe to use as a defense the PD35 has a great improvement over the old model, very strong in intensity and frequency much faster.
I used strobe PD32 and PD35 against a wall, that of PD35 I was immediately annoyed eyes.
I specify that I am not a fan strobe, I think it is useful as a signal but not as a weapon, but I think that of PD35 may be valid to disorient an aggressor.


----------



## Stefano (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: fenix pd35*

I post some pictures, I hope not create the problem, I have no intention at the time to do a full review, my English is very bad discourages me to do that.
I see the holster, too narrow, difficult to insert the torch, I think this is one of the things that irritates me the most.





[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## Stefano (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: fenix pd35*

Here the difference between the two torches, the PD35 and the old PD 32 (315 lumen)




[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

I have found PD35 power button lower than old model, if you want to quickly turn on the power button light up the old PD32 more comfortable.
Perhaps with heavy gloves there may be problems to turn on the light?

Tail PD35




[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


Tail PD32





[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

The difference in height is not much but the old PD32 has a tail more open, flared, the thumb fits better.
I do not want to be too critical but a long time user of the PD32 I noticed this difference.


----------



## Stefano (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: fenix pd35*

Here a Beamshot of the two torches.
On the left PD32 315 lumens - right PD35
Both torches are at a low level - (Low: 9 lumens for PD32) - (eco: 10 lumens for PD35)
I do not have measured distance, but about 3 or 4 meters




[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

Hotspot very large, try to do a few more tests and photos later.
I'm sorry I could not make a Beamshot of the two torches at full power because of the cars have arrived and I had to remove the camera tripod.


----------



## regulation (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: fenix pd35*



Stefano said:


> Another disappointment the spacing of the levels, I had seen earlier in the lumen of the table, the old PD32 had second level of 70 lumens that I liked a lot, now I'm only 45, the next one is 170.
> .



Hello Stefano, thanks for your photos and helpful thoughts. 
I would like to know if there are so much differences between the 45 and 70 lumens in daily use? Do you use the 70 lumens in speicific usage? I heard that those 45, 70 or 100 lumens would not make so much differences before.


----------



## redbird (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: fenix pd35*

I too received my PD35 today and have to admit I am not really happy with how bright the 850 lumens are. I promptly compared it to my Streamlight ProTac HL which only is rated at 600 lumens and the SL is much brighter. Also, the strobe is very easy to access.

That said, the ease of cycling through the settings is very nice. To me, this is a keeper


----------



## Stefano (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: fenix pd35*



regulation said:


> Hello Stefano, thanks for your photos and helpful thoughts.
> I would like to know if there are so much differences between the 45 and 70 lumens in daily use? Do you use the 70 lumens in speicific usage? I heard that those 45, 70 or 100 lumens would not make so much differences before.



The difference is on the table is minimal, this thing can be my subjective opinion.
Please keep in mind that PD32 (315 lumens) has 4 levels (9-70-130-315) the new PD35 model has 5 levels (10-45-170-450-850)
My gripe with the second level (45 lumens) because I find it a little lower, with the PD32 (70 lumens) I used that level handyman.
I admit to not having used a lot of the torch but I noticed this thing, if the numbers are not so distant visual impression for me is strong difference.
I have noticed however, that compared to PD32UE there is an increase (40 to 45)
Maybe I'm also one Beamshot although it is not very significant.

I took photographs of very fast here it is late, hope I have not made ​​any mistakes.
This image should be at level 2 PD32 (70 lumens)




[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


Now PD35 (level 2° - 45 lumen)





[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


These images are not very valid, at a close distance you do not notice much difference.
But my impression that 70 lumens was better to see a few yards distant.

When I exit the level in open space I use the most on my Zebra H600 is M1 (65 lumens) - with PD32 was the second level (70 lumens)

In any case, I find that a jump from 45 to 170 is a lot.
I think 170 lumens is fine and it is an improvement over the old PD32 - 45 lumens but too little.
I realize you can not please all users, and that 45 lumens are not few and give 29 hours of autonomy, but I would have preferred this second level remained 70 lumens.

Excuse bad translation.
I will try if possible to make other Beamshot the next two days.


----------



## idleprocess (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: fenix pd35*

Got back early. I generally like it. 

Build is pretty lightweight - it's no TK series. Size is about right for a 2x123A light. Tail switch is a true "foward clicky" (so glad that we've gotten past so many import makes using reverse clickies) with a long engagement point prior to latch. It doesn't tailstand, which I find mildly annoying - seems like different design choices that wouldn't effect the finished product would enable tailstanding. Side-switch functions like the other side-switch models I've experimented with (LD12, TK22) ... found that the pocket clip makes for a handy tactile orientation indicator.

There are springs in the battery compartment for both the positive and negative terminals - likely to ensure good contact and accommodate varying sizes of 18650 cells. Unsurprisingly, my Fenix brand 18650 fits perfectly.

Aesthetically, it's a bit jumbled. Tailcap and body sort of go together. Head and body clash - something about the knurling and slots on the body vs the smooth finish and finer details on the head.

Perhaps I remember the _Luxeon Lottery_™ a bit too vividly, but I can't really complain about the cool tint much. It's no 90+ CRI emitter, but it gets the job done pretty well for most flashlight use. Not sure I'd want to use it as long-term primary illumination given other options, but colors are rendered more than accurately enough for me with the obvious bias towards blues that something so cool will produce.

The beam hotspot is fairly large and even - moreso than all the other Fenixes I've used. There is some color separation at the periphery of the hotspot, but it's really only a factor up close.

Brightness level spacing is acceptable with an apparent gradient between each mode.

As others have noted, the light gets *hot* on turbo. Within seconds of switching it on, one notices the heat buildup within the vicinity of the fins. In less than a minute, the entire head becomes quite warm. I have not run it until the stated 5 minute step-down, but I suspect that it would be quite uncomfortable to hold and the body would be warming as well.

Inserting the light into the included sheath is easy enough so long as one orients the clip into one of the back corners, however upon removal the seam tape catches on the radiator fins. With time, it might loosen up so that this isn't a problem or it might start to fray.


----------



## regulation (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: fenix pd35*



Stefano said:


> In any case, I find that a jump from 45 to 170 is a lot.
> I think 170 lumens is fine and it is an improvement over the old PD32 - 45 lumens but too little.
> I realize you can not please all users, and that 45 lumens are not few and give 29 hours of autonomy, but I would have preferred this second level remained 70 lumens.


I see. If you use the light outside, 70 is definitely better than 45 if you need more throw. for close use, 45 is better.


----------



## idleprocess (Jul 3, 2013)

A few pictures...




The retail box. Pretty typical Fenix, nothing to see here, move along.




Contents:
• PD35
• Sheath
• Accessory pack w/ extra switch boot, O-rings, and wrist strap
• Paperwork : Manual, warranty card, company propaganda




Flat view of the light itself




A slight variant on the flat view showing perspective ... or something




The XML2 emitter in its reflector-filling glory as I grasp the light with a meat-axe grip. My hands being a bit larger than average, this is also why I don't do a lot of "ergonomic" shots...




Semi exploded-assembly view




Test subject with "florescent" white balance lit by a Utilitech 5000K LED bulb in the desklamp about 18" above left and 3x Cree 5000K LED Bulbs overhead




Test subject lit with PD35 on high ... after the auto-iris dialed back exposure to prevent epic bloom. White balance also set to "florescent" for consistency. Definitely a cool white emitter with the vivid blue/green and appreciably less-vivid reds.


----------



## idleprocess (Jul 3, 2013)

And a few grainy, not very good outdoor shots with a cellphone camera (Samsung Galaxy Nexus)
• Approx 15m
• Opened up exposure (+2, I think)
• "florescent" white balance
• Random ambient light levels thanks to streetlights, porch lights, and maybe a firework or two being set off on the sly




Level 1
In actuality you can see appreciably better than this




Level 2
Still a bit more dim than reality




Level 3




Level 4




Level 5 "burst"
Image is blooming a little relative to how I perceived it

And yeah, _somebody_ needs to do something about all that unwanted biodiversity infesting the place.


----------



## Stefano (Jul 3, 2013)

Idleprocess, Splendide foto comparative !
But I have great difficulty with holster, in my case I think the reverse is the best thing, I like to pull out and put away quickly and without a fight with holster.
The holster is made of very strong, I do not think it can become softer with use.

PD35 inserted into the holster of old PD32 315 lumens




[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]



PD35 inserted into the holster of old PD32




[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]



Even if the new PD35 is longer than PD32 the holster closes with enough velcro.




[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


The two Fenix ​​holsters with reversed.
I found this solution good for me.





[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


lastly:
PD32 and PD35 in comparison to the minimum level both.





[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## idleprocess (Jul 3, 2013)

Stefano said:


> Idleprocess, Splendide foto comparative !
> But I have great difficulty with holster, in my case I think the reverse is the best thing, I like to pull out and put away quickly and without a fight with holster.
> The holster is made of very strong, I do not think it can become softer with use.


We may be falling victim to google translate here.

I believe the holster to be of low quality and poorly-suited to the PD35. While the opening _may_ loosen or expand with time, it seems more likely to tear. A rapid, deliberate stroke reduces catching on removal but does not eliminate it. I do not use holsters regularly, so I do not see it as a significant issue.

Due to the inherent variances in the manufacture of soft goods, I expect that others' experiences may differ.


----------



## kj2 (Jul 3, 2013)

They could indeed do a better job on their holsters. My PD35 holster is somewhat to small too. But overall I digg the light  Only donwside I've found so far is that my Fenix AOD-S diffuser doesn't fit.


----------



## TLRam1 (Jul 4, 2013)

Idleprocess, thanks for the excellent photo of the light in your back yard, I am also in the DFW area in Allen. 

Terry


----------



## TK41 (Jul 4, 2013)

After further usage, as expected the 850 turbo is great outdoors. Tint not so much of a deal breaker outdoors, but comparing side by side with the PD32 UE it washes color out (expected since PD32 UE is "neutral"). Comparing to the PD32 G2, the G2 is a bit warmer and truer to color. But without a side by side comparison outdoors, it's not that huge of a deal. Nevertheless, you'd think Fenix would IMPROVE the tint in a direction where the tint reveals truer colors instead of washing them out. Basically I was hoping for middle ground between a PD32 UE and PD32 G2 tint. Oh well.

I will be swapping the holster for the PD32 G2 and P35, since the PD35 fits great in the G2 holster and vice versa.

The wide hotspot and spill of the PD35 is very nice to have. I think this and the turbo 850 mode are the redeeming areas which may make the light worth keeping.

If I had to keep the *PD35, I'd probably use it as my primary house/yard/backup search light* (TK41 is primary for nighttime SAR operations), eventhough the PD32 G2 is a better form factor. Given the SOS mode and very high LOW mode duration of the *PD32 G2, I will keep that in my car*. SOS mode will be great to shine on a stalled vehicle to warn others (seen and heard of numerous accidents where a stalled car's yellow emergency lights were not sufficient enough to prevent collision). And in a SHTF situation, I'd really like a long lasting light available wherever I go, whenever sh^% may hit the fan...and chances are I'd be in or near my vehicle ready to roll out. 

Overall my major disappointments are 1) the lack of the advertised "instant" strobe and 2) new head is abnormal. Not only does it lack crenelations (bad if you forget to turn light off while it stands), but the AOD-S diffuser doesn't fit on it. Which means I have to buy yet another $5 pieces of plastic for this dorky looking PD35 head. 

I almost feel like Fenix is purposely not creating the ideal PDXX light, just so they can update it in 6 months and encourage people to buy the "updated" light.


----------



## Stefano (Jul 4, 2013)

Today I tried again the Fenix ​​PD35.
I've been out two hours in the various scenarios.
My opinion on this torch slightly better than the one I had yesterday.
Tint bad only at low level and at home,In open space the tint remains acceptable.
Original holster improved with use, insertion easier now, but always with extraction problems.
I got to enjoy the fantastic performance of this torch in the last 3 levels.
But the judge still insufficient according to the second level of 45 lumens, I preferred the old PD32 with 70 lumens.
Below: PD32 (315 lumens model) with level two (70 lumens)





[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


Below:
PD35 - level two (45 lumens)





[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


I remember that the next level becomes 45 to 170 lumens
I think Fenix ​​is expected to improve this.
I had no problems with the power button even if it is lower, but still preferred that is thicker than the old model.
I end up with a comparative picture between the PD32 - turbo: 315 lumens





[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


Below: PD35 to High or Turbo (sorry can not remember exactly though I am sure that it is turbo 850 lumens levels)





[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


PD35 little monster performance 

(Terrifying translation by Google Translator)


----------



## TK41 (Jul 5, 2013)

Nice pics, thanks.

The holster's issue is that there's loose fabric, like a flap, on the inside of the holster on the top "lip" of the opening. The fins get stuck on the way out. Real smart Fenix. Couldn't you have just sealed that somehow?

I wonder if some kinda of heat could melt that lip down so it's not flapping there and getting caught in the fins. This issue is present in all recent holsters by Fenix it seems. 

Just amazing how R&D at Fenix didn't notice such a frustration beforehand. Or maybe they did and just don't care, too expensive to fix. They'd rather give an inferior frustrating product to their paying customers.

Irritated with Fenix.


----------



## kj2 (Jul 5, 2013)

Just came back from a nightly walk with the dog. Had the PD35 with me and oow boy... I like this flashlight so much! 
Bright as hell and throws nothing but white light  
It does get hot on turbo. Within 2/3 minutes it is getting really hot. But on the other side, it also cools down quickly. 
Again, the only downside on this light is the holster.


----------



## ShaoloGear (Jul 6, 2013)

I have to agree with Kevin. After playing with this light, I think it's light years ahead of the UE. The fit and finish is fantastic, and the new shape feels great. 

With regard to the color temp, I see a super white spot, some warm bleed off the edges and some violet at the far end of the corona. Pretty much the exact same pattern I saw off numerous UEs (and I handled and personally tested hundreds). 

Regarding the holster, it really doesn't feel any less durable or cheaper than the previous holsters. If you store the light in the switch down config it comes out without issue. Switch up and it snags a little, but barely worth registering a complaint IMO. I think if Fenix continues to hear complaints regarding the holster, they will probably just stop including one. I can't see a company going through much more effort on something most people discard. If I was selling this light I would improve the quality of the holster and then sell it as an add on for those that really cared.

If someone was so inclined, I imagine they could use a **cheap** soldering iron to gently melt the layers together. Not sure it would be worth the effort or the result though. A careful application of superglue might also do the trick.


----------



## degarb (Jul 6, 2013)

kj2 said:


> Just came back from a nightly walk with the dog. Had the PD35 with me and oow boy... I like this flashlight so much!
> Bright as hell and throws nothing but white light
> It does get hot on turbo. Within 2/3 minutes it is getting really hot. But on the other side, it also cools down quickly.
> Again, the only downside on this light is the holster.



I once went on a stroll with my 860 lumen light. The neighbors came out with fire burning torches, and threw all my lights into the local creek. How do you get away with it?


----------



## kj2 (Jul 6, 2013)

ShaoloGear said:


> Regarding the holster, it really doesn't feel any less durable or cheaper than the previous holsters. If you store the light in the switch down config it comes out without issue. Switch up and it snags a little, but barely worth registering a complaint IMO. I think if Fenix continues to hear complaints regarding the holster, they will probably just stop including one. I can't see a company going through much more effort on something most people discard. If I was selling this light I would improve the quality of the holster and then sell it as an add on for those that really cared.


The quality is fine to me  I do carry the light head-down inside his holster. In that way the holster is somewhat to small. Just a extra 2-3mm of room will prevent that the light is difficult to take-out.


----------



## idleprocess (Jul 6, 2013)

TK41 said:


> The holster's issue is that there's loose fabric, like a flap, on the inside of the holster on the top "lip" of the opening. The fins get stuck on the way out. Real smart Fenix. Couldn't you have just sealed that somehow?



I've heard that construction referred to as "edge tape". A cut fabric edge will tend to fray or otherwise separate, so tape over it - with the tape's edges flush to another surface - will prevent that from happening. The tape is fixed-width and its own edge is finished, so it should work well in this regard. Given that the gap between the webbing used for the width of the holster is filled with ballistic nylon with entirely different mechanical properties, not a lot of other options come to mind other than another few mm of nylon to widen the opening a little bit more.


----------



## Stefano (Jul 6, 2013)

ShaoloGear said:


> With regard to the color temp, I see a super white spot, some warm bleed off the edges and some violet at the far end of the corona. Pretty much the exact same pattern I saw off numerous UEs (and I handled and personally tested hundreds).



I've never seen a PD32 EU.
But my PD35 has a tint horrible in the first two levels, leveling up the color is good.
I do not know if I was unlucky or if they are all like that.

(Translated with Google translator)


----------



## buds224 (Jul 6, 2013)

So I was cleaning around the house and found these vending machine toys lying around. Rather than get upset about the mess, I had an idea.... what do you know, Perfect fit. Snug, not too tight either. I figure I can coat them to the amount of diffusion I need; maybe even just sand them to a dull finish. Only costs $0.25 each and you get a ring too! LOL.


----------



## idleprocess (Jul 6, 2013)

ShaoloGear said:


> Regarding the holster, it really doesn't feel any less durable or cheaper than the previous holsters. If you store the light in the switch down config it comes out without issue. Switch up and it snags a little, but barely worth registering a complaint IMO. I think if Fenix continues to hear complaints regarding the holster, they will probably just stop including one. I can't see a company going through much more effort on something most people discard. If I was selling this light I would improve the quality of the holster and then sell it as an add on for those that really cared.



As a bonus pack-in item, Fenix holsters are really excellent. The current design is really a step up in terms of durability and utility relative to the holsters they used to supply with their AA lights using elastic between the webbing - which seemed likely to wear out with regular use.


----------



## Kabible (Jul 6, 2013)

buds224 said:


> So I was cleaning around the house and found these vending machine toys lying around. Rather than get upset about the mess, I had an idea.... what do you know, Perfect fit. Snug, not too tight either. I figure I can coat them to the amount of diffusion I need; maybe even just sand them to a dull finish. Only costs $0.25 each and you get a ring too! LOL.




What a great idea! Thanks.


----------



## ShaoloGear (Jul 8, 2013)

So I'm super excited to report that the Fenix remote switch works on the PD35! Doesn't/didn't work on the PD32UE so woo hoo. That means this is a valid alternative as a weapon mounted light.


----------



## buds224 (Jul 8, 2013)

ShaoloGear said:


> So I'm super excited to report that the Fenix remote switch works on the PD35! Doesn't/didn't work on the PD32UE so woo hoo. That means this is a valid alternative as a weapon mounted light.



Good to know! I too just verified that this works. Thanks for checking that.


----------



## MichaelW (Jul 8, 2013)

ShaoloGear said:


> So I'm super excited to report that the Fenix remote switch works on the PD35! Doesn't/didn't work on the PD32UE so woo hoo. That means this is a valid alternative as a weapon mounted light.


How? Doesn't the boost mode time out after five minutes? or does using the remote switch disable that?
and the throw is less than 10k lux, so it seem like rifles need not apply.


----------



## ShaoloGear (Jul 9, 2013)

MichaelW said:


> How? Doesn't the boost mode time out after five minutes? or does using the remote switch disable that?
> and the throw is less than 10k lux, so it seem like rifles need not apply.



The switch turns on the light, so you can use it in any mode you desire. 

The PD35 has more than enough light for any CQB situation. I know of several Police Departments and Federal agencies that were using the PD32UE, so they will be quite excited to hear the PD35 will work with the remote. If you're using a light passed 30 yards on a rifle, then you're really more of a target. In those situations, I would highly recommend NVGs.


----------



## Labrador72 (Jul 9, 2013)

ShaoloGear said:


> The switch turns on the light, so you can use it in any mode you desire.
> 
> The PD35 has more than enough light for any CQB situation. I know of several Police Departments and Federal agencies that were using the PD32UE, so they will be quite excited to hear the PD35 will work with the remote. If you're using a light passed 30 yards on a rifle, then you're really more of a target. In those situations, I would highly recommend NVGs.


So you are saying that several police departments and federal agencies that procured and issued the PD32UE to their personnel?


----------



## drsmith751 (Jul 9, 2013)

Great info on this thread. My PD35 comes tomorrow. I'm new to CPF and hope I made the right choice with the PD35.


----------



## GarageBoy (Jul 10, 2013)

Love the fact that there is no SOS, not like its not something you cant thumb yourself
Plus, strobe is a much more useful feature (notice that PLBs are beacons, and don't flash out SOS?)

No crenelations means no "menacing" weapon looks


----------



## bigsmoke (Jul 10, 2013)

Just received my PD35 today and the concerns of a poor holster fit are greatly exaggerated. No issues inserting the light head or tail down and removing it.


----------



## idleprocess (Jul 10, 2013)

bigsmoke said:


> Just received my PD35 today and the concerns of a poor holster fit are greatly exaggerated. No issues inserting the light head or tail down and removing it.



Relative to metalworking tolerances where +/- 0.001" isn't terribly difficult to achieve, you can almost drive a truck through the tolerances on many soft goods. So you lucked out and got a holster that's just a bit larger than others have reported (+0.05" would likely do it) - enjoy your good fortune.


----------



## Stefano (Jul 10, 2013)

bigsmoke said:


> Just received my PD35 today and the concerns of a poor holster fit are greatly exaggerated. No issues inserting the light head or tail down and removing it.



My holster after a bit of use is improved as insertion.
Extraction of the torch is always difficult, I have to use two hands, one hand to extract - his other hand to hold the holster otherwise the torch remains locked.
(I insert torch with head down)

(Translated with Google translator)


----------



## drsmith751 (Jul 11, 2013)

I just got my pd35. The holster is a little tight torch head down, but it fits very well torch head up. In both cases I really don't have much of a problem. TBO I probably wouldn't have noticed it if I didn't look for it. I imagine there is a fair amount of variation in the mfg of the holster.


----------



## Noxx (Jul 11, 2013)

Been using the 35 for about a week at work, really happy with it. The construction quality and fit is better than the 32ue, no fault with the light at all, which I use primarily in momentary / turbo for inspection type stuff.

My only complaint, is that it would have been so easy to add a few thousandths and given us a tailstand. The lack of one is the only real drawback in the PD series.


----------



## shelm (Jul 21, 2013)

by chance i stumbled upon a coupon code for the pd35 plus free international shipping. i am all ears (PM) if you want in


----------



## kj2 (Jul 26, 2013)

From 07:00 minutes he shows the beam/tint difference between the PD35 and PD32UE.


----------



## TLRam1 (Jul 30, 2013)

How hot does the flashlight get in the high 450 mode, hot as in uncomfortable after X minutes or just warm for 20-30 minute on time? I think I read in the turbo mode it gets too warm to hold comfortably. 

Thanks
Terry


----------



## GehenSienachlinks (Jul 31, 2013)

Stefano , I saw both of your beam-shots of the sc600mk2 and pd 35 . It looks like the pd35 is much brighter in flood and throw . I was looking to get sc600mk2 but it just looks overpowered in flood by p35 . Is it really that much better or are the photos just not showing the sc600 that well ?


----------



## Stefano (Jul 31, 2013)

GehenSienachlinks said:


> Stefano , I saw both of your beam-shots of the sc600mk2 and pd 35 . It looks like the pd35 is much brighter in flood and throw . I was looking to get sc600mk2 but it just looks overpowered in flood by p35 . Is it really that much better or are the photos just not showing the sc600 that well ?




Unfortunately write with a translator is not easy.
I do not have professional equipment to photograph and unfortunately at the moment I have only the photos you saw .. I did not do photos in outdoor.
Yes you are right, the PD35 throws farther and within close range is also very flood.
But big disappointment for the tint, my PD35 is really bad for the tint I do not know if all copies are like this.
Add description that PD35 has more throw than Zebra but in the last meters visibility is poor, I do not know why. I think a mixture of beam is dispersed and bad color.
Difficult to compare these two torches because they have two different characters, for the type of use that I do the PD35 is my favorite but disappointed too much to tint color.
When I turn on Zebra is a pleasant show, I wish all the torches were cool withe with a tint like that.
I think your choice is not easy. What kind of use you plan to do with the torch?
If you need to buy for defense I recommend the PD35, much more concentrated beam when you turn on turbo is very impressive.
Do not keep account of my negative comments about the holster, I read that some have had a perfect holster, a holster defective you can fix it yourself.
Try if possible to get a PD35 with a good color, I do not know if you can ask a seller a check before shipping.
My tint was too cold and with very green but maybe I just had bad luck.
I did a quick test in a forest, where the vegetation was very dense.
The torches were both performed well although the Zebra I liked most dyeing.
In an open space I'm sure the Fenix ​​would have been the winner.
I was happy with to old PD32 and TK15 S2 thought with an improvement in PD35 and instead I had my first Fenix ​​disappointment.
I hope there will soon be a TK15 with the same dimensions and a LED update.
In reality all the torches are more light than in the picture, note that the "nature" of Zebra SC600 is different. I read recently that soon there will SC600 MKII with LED XM-L2 that will have even more light ..
I can not advise what to do, are two different torches, I think you have to get both.

(terrible translation by Google Translator )


----------



## stienke (Jul 31, 2013)

ShaoloGear said:


> The switch turns on the light, so you can use it in any mode you desire.
> 
> The PD35 has more than enough light for any CQB situation. I know of several Police Departments and Federal agencies that were using the PD32UE, so they will be quite excited to hear the PD35 will work with the remote. If you're using a light passed 30 yards on a rifle, then you're really more of a target. In those situations, I would highly recommend NVGs.





Labrador72 said:


> So you are saying that several police departments and federal agencies that procured and issued the PD32UE to their personnel?



Some of the Police departments in the Netherlands (my city included) use the Fenix for daily use , for several years they purchased the PD30 and now a lot of them have the PD32(UE) , so I think the PD35 is the next in line.
I know several police officers and they all told me the Fenix does perform very good for many years without trouble/issues


----------



## AndySK (Jul 31, 2013)

guys can you please recommend the exactly type of diffuser that fits on the pd35 please?thanks


----------



## GehenSienachlinks (Jul 31, 2013)

Stefano said:


> Unfortunately write with a translator is not easy.
> I do not have professional equipment to photograph and unfortunately at the moment I have only the photos you saw .. I did not do photos in outdoor.
> Yes you are right, the PD35 throws farther and within close range is also very flood.
> But big disappointment for the tint, my PD35 is really bad for the tint I do not know if all copies are like this.
> ...



I just want a torch with wide flood and good throw for parks . Does the sc600mk2 have wider and brighter flood then pd35 ?

I don't think sc600mk2 xm l2 will have more lumens .


----------



## Stefano (Jul 31, 2013)

GehenSienachlinks said:


> I just want a torch with wide flood and good throw for parks . Does the sc600mk2 have wider and brighter flood then pd35 ?
> 
> I don't think sc600mk2 xm l2 will have more lumens .



Difficult to answer, however SC600 is more flood.
Although both torches are cool withe in a park the tint of SC600 could be most advantageous
This evening I try to do more photos in a forest near here, I do not know if I can but try.
See you soon


----------



## Stefano (Jul 31, 2013)

Stefano said:


> Difficult to answer, however SC600 is more flood.
> Although both torches are cool withe in a park the tint of SC600 could be most advantageous
> This evening I try to do more photos in a forest near here, I do not know if I can but try.
> See you soon



I made this short test to help you in your choice, please consider this test is *not* professional.
I only Nikon Coolpix L25, I brought the tripod but I not have used it, the place where I took these pictures is full of wildlife, including many wild boar, I felt a lot of movement next to me and I was ready to go on (escape) ..wild boars sometimes when they see the light, they can become nervous and begin to grunt .. 
I also had to take notes of the various photos (torch used, power level ..)
I held torch with hands trying to illuminate the same point..

I think the choice will be difficult, are both good torches, both have very large spill - PD35 has a few more meters of throw (more throw)

SC600 MKII has more spill slightly wider and brighter in the outer part, Zebra also has multiple levels of power and is easy to use with its button. Strobe is not easily accessible unless you do not plan H2 as a strobe.
Strobe PD35 is very impressive, and flashes very fast, I think a very effective defense.

Strobe Zebra seems more an intermittent signal.

Both torches have good heat resistance when used for a long time with the level 450 lumens (PD35) and H2-500 lumens (Zebra)

Now photos:


Next: PD35 - (*turbo* level) You can also see that the Fenix ​​has a very blue/cool withe tint


http://

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Next foto: Zebra SC600 MKII (*turbo* level)
As you can see it has less throw


http://

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us



The following two photos taken at the same place, but at level 4 for Fenix ​​PD35 (450 lumens) - and H2 level (programmed as 500 lumens) for Zebra SC600 MKII
At this power level the visibility of the two torches is very similar, the throw is similar without differences very obvious.

Next photo:
Fenix PD35 - *450* lumens level

http://

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Next Photo: 
Zebralight SC600 MKII - *500* lumens

http://

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Hoping not to be OT I want to show another picture taken at the same place but with a torch Neutral withe - It would be nice to see Fenix ​​PD35 and Zebra SC600 MKII version neutral withe ...

Next photo: Eagletac SX25L3 - MT-G2 P0 LED - (*1057* lumens level)


http://

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Finally I see two other photos but taken to another place.

Next photo: Fenix PD35 - *turbo* level


http://

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Next Photo: Zebralight Sc600 MKII - *turbo *level


http://

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us



(Translated with Google translator)


----------



## markr6 (Aug 1, 2013)

Nice shots Stefano. Thanks for throwing in that NEUTRAL WHITE!!! So much more pleasing on the eyes!!!


----------



## GehenSienachlinks (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks for the photos .


----------



## GordoJones88 (Aug 1, 2013)

Oh come on Stefano, show us the *2400* lumens level!




Stefano said:


> Next photo: Eagletac SX25L3 - MT-G2 P0 LED - (*1057* lumens level)


----------



## Stefano (Aug 2, 2013)

GordoJones88 said:


> Oh come on Stefano, show us the *2400* lumens level!



I have a photograph of turbo level but is very bad.
I held the torch in one hand and the Coolpix L25 in the other hand.
Too close to all that light emitted.
I should go back there and do more pictures with the camera tripod .. being a little far from the Coolpix .

Here's the picture, but does not do justice to the light emitted.

(Translated with Google translator)


http://

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## degarb (Aug 2, 2013)

Stefano said:


> I have a photograph of turbo level but is very bad.
> I held the torch in one hand and the Coolpix L25 in the other hand.
> Too close to all that light emitted.
> I should go back there and do more pictures with the camera tripod .. being a little far from the Coolpix .
> ...



Great beam shots. Now, for the Burn Shots of your hands.

This Eagletec mt-g2 light looks interesting. So, I cannot help commenting on it. I totally hate the color of the other lights compared to this one. Wood should be brown, not gray. Also, the drive levels, and the lux.. I could see this design in a headlamp, sans the turbo mode.

I like the runtime levels of the mtg2. Though, I think they could double the 200 lumen current and still get a work day. The xml2 has useless runtime levels. The downside, well I am betting the 200 lumen level only has 2000 lux, whereas I am looking for 8k or more ideally for a fair lumen output for a day runtime. Probably, would be bulky.... Imagine if this 3 18650 had a 8 hour setting, over 450 lumens/over 4000 candela, for 8 hours... 

I wonder how the optics for the mk-r flashlights are advancing.


----------



## buds224 (Aug 2, 2013)

I see similarities between these pics and the difference between my PD32UE and PD35 in terms of tint. Although I love both lights, I can't help but lean towards the more neutral PD32UE.


----------



## GehenSienachlinks (Aug 5, 2013)

Stefano how long can you use the pd35 on turbo before the light gets to hot to handle ?


----------



## ShaoloGear (Aug 6, 2013)

GehenSienachlinks said:


> Stefano how long can you use the pd35 on turbo before the light gets to hot to handle ?



PD35 will only run for 5 minutes on Turbo before stepping down.


----------



## strap624 (Aug 6, 2013)

I just got the Pd35 yesterday, really good feel to it. I'm pretty new to flashlights, does anyone know if an 18650 or the (2) cr123a's would offer different runtimes in this light? I also was pretty surprised how loose the cr123a's fit inside the light, I was worried they would shake around in the handle since they are much smaller in diameter than the tube, but when the cap end is put on they seem to be ok.


----------



## Swedpat (Aug 6, 2013)

I am sure PD35 is a great light and I would get it if I didn't already get PD32UE. The brightness difference is barely noticable and I really like the neutral tint of PD32UE. Also I read that the hotspot is more intense and brighter with PD35; but one reason I really like PD32UE is the huge hotspot! 
Not a thrower, for that purpose I use for example TK15S2.


----------



## arcadesdude (Aug 6, 2013)

I got mine a few days ago and have been using it pretty much as my only light. I really like it, tint and all. Also I really like how when on the highest mode and you switch to the lowest mode there is a subtle fade down in brightness that my other lights do not do. The TK41 for instance will 'jump' from the bright to the lowest setting instantly which is kind of jarring. The PD35 seems to have a subtle fade down in brightness when switching modes (from 850->10) which is quite nice, pleasing to the eyes.


----------



## Dcon (Aug 6, 2013)

Just got mine yesterday. I am new to the flashlight circuit, but this light is a beast.


----------



## Stefano (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm continuing to use PD35 - but the tint is proving a good flashlight.
Remember that nature has a very flood, within 100 meters is impressive.


----------



## justin3 (Aug 6, 2013)

So I can't find my manual. The ads for the pd35 all claim a low voltage warning function. How does that work?

is it just the obvious "won't go into higher modes when the juice isn't high enough". Or is there an actual warning function of some sort?


----------



## buds224 (Aug 7, 2013)

Low Voltage Warning Function (per included PD35 manual):

When the voltage level drops below the preset level, the PD35 is programmed to downshift to a lower brightness level. When this happens in Eco output mode, the flashlight blinks three times every five minutes to remind you to replace the battery.


----------



## dan.thor (Aug 9, 2013)

Just got mine today. Happy with the flashlight. The holster is not what everyone is saying, my light slide in and out easily with the belt clip on. A tip for you guys that are having problems with the holster. Its sewn on with a very tough one piece Velcro. What I did was just fold the Velcro. A round flashlight will fit nicely into a rounded holster. Viola, problem solved. I like the anti-roll construction in front of the side button. Yes, this gets hung up when pulling the light out, but barely. I'm a avid bow hunter. This will save me a flashlight walking through the woods. Thanks Fenix for a awesome flashlight.


----------



## count1452 (Aug 9, 2013)

Really considering buying this flashlight . I have the LD20 and love that little light. This would be a major step up. Could it be use as a weapon light?


----------



## buds224 (Aug 9, 2013)

count1452 said:


> Really considering buying this flashlight . I have the LD20 and love that little light. This would be a major step up. Could it be use as a weapon light?



I tested it with the remote switch from Fenix, it actually works.


----------



## gsteve (Aug 11, 2013)

took my 32ue and 35 out tonight. On turbo there is no comparison. 35 all the way


----------



## arcadesdude (Aug 11, 2013)

buds224 said:


> So I was cleaning around the house and found these vending machine toys lying around. Rather than get upset about the mess, I had an idea.... what do you know, Perfect fit. Snug, not too tight either. I figure I can coat them to the amount of diffusion I need; maybe even just sand them to a dull finish. Only costs $0.25 each and you get a ring too! LOL.




I just picked one of these caps up for a quarter. It fits like it was made for it. What did you do to make the clear cap more diffuse? Paint? Sanding? What did you end up with? It's kind of funny we would spend ~$70 for the flashlight and get a diffuser for so cheap


----------



## buds224 (Aug 12, 2013)

arcadesdude said:


> I just picked one of these caps up for a quarter. It fits like it was made for it. What did you do to make the clear cap more diffuse? Paint? Sanding? What did you end up with? It's kind of funny we would spend ~$70 for the flashlight and get a diffuser for so cheap



He he....I'm glad those caps are universally the same size seeing as I got mine in Japan. Mine were already diffused as pictured, but I did dull it further with some coarse sandpaper.

It's eerie how perfect the fit is huh?


----------



## RemcoM (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi,

I get tomorrow the Fenix PD35,

is it a great floody style beam? I want big flood. Does the Fenix PD35 give that for me? Does it has a wide beam?

Remco


----------



## RemcoM (Aug 12, 2013)

Is it a really wide floody beam, the PD35 has?

Please reply.


----------



## GunnarGG (Aug 12, 2013)

RemcoM said:


> I get tomorrow the Fenix PD35...





RemcoM said:


> Is it a really wide floody beam, the PD35 has?




You will know tomorrow. 

It's almost like christmas. :santa:











There are some pics and comments about the beam in this thread if you can't wait.


----------



## buds224 (Aug 12, 2013)

RemcoM said:


> Is it a really wide floody beam, the PD35 has?
> 
> Please reply.



It's got nice flood, at distances, but I wouldn't consider it a flood light......throw is still nice on it. I would say the beam width is between the first gen PD32 and the PD32UE.


----------



## LightWalker (Aug 13, 2013)

*Re: fenix pd35*

I found a video comparing PD 35 to PD 32 UE.

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=XNO0uvxZOkA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PsSolkMnXH8


----------



## Alfred143 (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: fenix pd35*

Can I run RCR123 in the PD35 safely on medium mode?


----------



## idleprocess (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: fenix pd35*



Alfred143 said:


> Can I run RCR123 in the PD35 safely on medium mode?



All info I can find points to 2x 123A primaries or 1x 18650 - not sure it can handle the nominal 7.2V that a pair of RCR123A's would put out. Perhaps a set of LiFePO4 cells would be a better plan since those have a nominal voltage of 3V like 123A primary cells.


----------



## Waymed (Aug 22, 2013)

*Re: fenix pd35*

I just received mine today......I'm impressed.
The quality of the light and the beam (combination flood and throw) looks great.
The lowest level seems brighter than the spec.
I am been spoiled with my Klausus ST2c with a true moonlight setting.
Besides that, it is keeper.

and I can deal with the holster....if not I will use my Maxpedition 5" holster (it is a high quality holster). It works fine with my Eagletec 18650/ 3400 batteries.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 27, 2013)

I really like mine too...still disappointed about no instant strobe tho.


----------



## areet (Aug 29, 2013)

Well, after being out of the light loop for longer than I'd like to admit, I have decided on the PD35. I'd like to use protected Panasonic NCR18650B cells. Or, with this light do I not need protected cells? I'm just trying to find out if they fit properly, as I know they're rather long and a tad wider than most 18650's. If not, what batteries are most people using?

Hope to order everything tonight!


----------



## idleprocess (Aug 29, 2013)

areet said:


> Well, after being out of the light loop for longer than I'd like to admit, I have decided on the PD35. I'd like to use protected Panasonic NCR18650B cells. Or, with this light do I not need protected cells? I'm just trying to find out if they fit properly, as I know they're rather long and a tad wider than most 18650's. If not, what batteries are most people using?
> 
> Hope to order everything tonight!



Fenix-branded protected 18650's fit in there just dandy with the slightest of wiggle room - perhaps another 0.5mm of comfortable slack across the diameter. 

Given that the light is designed to work with protected 18650's and a pair of 123A primaries, I would not run bare li-ion cells in it unless someone else can confirm that it's designed to protect those cells.


----------



## hivoltage (Aug 30, 2013)

No instant strobe? Just press the button for a couple seconds. That seems pretty instant to me.


----------



## buds224 (Aug 30, 2013)

hivoltage said:


> No instant strobe? Just press the button for a couple seconds. That seems pretty instant to me.



It was a little mis-leading to make it seem like faster access to strobe from the previous models; the marketing made it seem like a NEW feature, which it was not.


----------



## areet (Aug 30, 2013)

Well, I bought the bullet, and bought the last one on Amazon. Well, the last one owned and shipped from amazon, there's still 16 more from another company that ships from amazon left. According to the fenix website, the next batch won't be til next month and they are already sold out.

So I went ahead and just bought the PD35. I'll make another order for batteries / accessories tonight or tomorrow. 

What batteries are people using on them?


----------



## Theron (Sep 4, 2013)

I think any protected batteries will be fine. My biggest, Orbitronic Protected 3400mAh, fit just fine. 

Like others have mentioned, the split of throw and flood is very nice. I see some purple looking at the reflector off angle, but I see nothing wrong with the tint on white walls or during use. 

The thermal regulation is quite good. I wouldn't continually run it in turbo mode, but on high it stays cool enough for continuous use. It can really eat away a battery though. I was down to thirty percent after my first play session. 

I originally thought I got a poor lens. There was a big oily spot that didn't come off, and I thought it was inside the lens. I used a little elbow grease to be sure and the result looked like a scratched lens. Luckily it wasn't so, and some alcohol and swabs made it look great. Despite my most anal efforts to find a flaw now, I can't. 

Great light.


----------



## areet (Sep 4, 2013)

Theron said:


> I think any protected batteries will be fine. My biggest, Orbitronic Protected 3400mAh, fit just fine.
> 
> Like others have mentioned, the split of throw and flood is very nice. I see some purple looking at the reflector off angle, but I see nothing wrong with the tint on white walls or during use.
> 
> ...



The orbtronic protected are the ncr18650b from what I've read, which is what I wanted to use. I truthfully wasn't very interested in the turbo or high. My current 200 lumen lights don't last long, and for what I do that's plenty. So having hours of 200 lumens versus 1.5 even on primaries is what sold me

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Ray Tseng (Sep 11, 2013)

for what it's worth; the pd35 on amazon (sold by amazon) right now seems to have gone on sale for $55.. At least for me and my account, although this could have been my refreshing and browsing flashlights on amazon a bunch the last few days. Dynamic pricing eat your heart out.

Maybe against forum rules to post deals? meh sue me. Hope this helps somebody!


----------



## ESayre (Sep 11, 2013)

Ray Tseng said:


> for what it's worth; the pd35 on amazon (sold by amazon) right now seems to have gone on sale for $55.. At least for me and my account, although this could have been my refreshing and browsing flashlights on amazon a bunch the last few days. Dynamic pricing eat your heart out.
> 
> Maybe against forum rules to post deals? meh sue me. Hope this helps somebody!



I've seen many such deals on Amazon. They usually last a day or two, then go back to the original retail price. Don't take too much time thinking about it.


----------



## markr6 (Sep 11, 2013)

ESayre said:


> I've seen many such deals on Amazon. They usually last a day or two, then go back to the original retail price. Don't take too much time thinking about it.



I wonder how Amazon and 3rd party vendors work?

These were about $54 yesterday on Amazon sold thru Backcounty.com. It said "15 available". But if you went to Backcountry.com, it said "temporarily out of stock". Now today it says "In stock" on amazon for the same $54 price. Did they sell out? Or could it be a consignment type of arrangement where Amazon may have finally purchased the entire batch to sell at this low price...something Backcountry did not want to do? But they set the price, so I don't know.

Either way, a sweet deal would have jumped on if this wasn't a cool blue tint!


----------



## Ray Tseng (Sep 11, 2013)

markr6 said:


> I wonder how Amazon and 3rd party vendors work?
> 
> These were about $54 yesterday on Amazon sold thru Backcounty.com. It said "15 available". But if you went to Backcountry.com, it said "temporarily out of stock". Now today it says "In stock" on amazon for the same $54 price. Did they sell out? Or could it be a consignment type of arrangement where Amazon may have finally purchased the entire batch to sell at this low price...something Backcountry did not want to do? But they set the price, so I don't know.
> 
> Either way, a sweet deal would have jumped on if this wasn't a cool blue tint!



My thoughts are the factor that matters is if it is a "fulfilled by amazon" purchase. 
Then my guess would be the consignment arrangement that you brought up; where all the stuff is stored in the amazon warehouse, versus the order being forwarded to the vendor.

Price back up to $75. hope at least 1 cpf-er saved $20...


----------



## hivoltage (Sep 11, 2013)

I bought one and it is the same as my other lights of this nature, think I will sell. I always expect more from a light I guess.


----------



## passive101 (Sep 11, 2013)

I realized I only had 1 18650 light and I want to have at least 2 of them to make using the batteries worth my time. I ordered one of these now. What in the world have I done haha. I found one with a 18650 3400mah battery and a charger for 109 on Amazon. I wanted a 2nd charger to use in a BOB to use with a solar panel I'm going to order


----------



## Outlander (Sep 11, 2013)

At that Amazon price, I bought a second one even though my one I bought from goinggear won't get here till tomorrow. My Amazon one will get here Friday.


----------



## ESayre (Sep 11, 2013)

This was a very good deal. I bought mine from Backcountry the day before they sold out their inventory. Keep an eye on Amazon. It's very likely they will put this back on sale; but only for about 1-2 days. I've bought many powertools for deep discounts this way, but I learned not to waste any time making the purchase.


----------



## Ray1968 (Sep 12, 2013)

What, if any, would be the differences when running this light with an 18650 vs. CR123s?


----------



## Theron (Sep 12, 2013)

I read that unprotected 18650s give the best performance. I can't remember where though.


----------



## passive101 (Sep 12, 2013)

Ray1968 said:


> What, if any, would be the differences when running this light with an 18650 vs. CR123s?



I'm curious about this as well since if my 18650 died on me I might have to borrow a friends 123A or hop into a store. I have 123A's as backups


----------



## StriderSMF (Sep 12, 2013)

I love the Fenix PD series lights they are excellent i have owned two of them the P3D rebel and the PD30 and i will own this soon great job Fenix!


----------



## ShaoloGear (Sep 12, 2013)

markr6 said:


> I wonder how Amazon and 3rd party vendors work?
> 
> These were about $54 yesterday on Amazon sold thru Backcounty.com. It said "15 available". But if you went to Backcountry.com, it said "temporarily out of stock". Now today it says "In stock" on amazon for the same $54 price. Did they sell out? Or could it be a consignment type of arrangement where Amazon may have finally purchased the entire batch to sell at this low price...something Backcountry did not want to do? But they set the price, so I don't know.
> 
> Either way, a sweet deal would have jumped on if this wasn't a cool blue tint!



Technically no one is supposed to advertise the PD35 below ~$75. This doesn't count coupons, accounts, etc. What Amazon does is considered a MAP (minimum advertised price) violation. However, because they are so large, they get away with it. That's why you will see them occasionally discount something and then see the price pop back up (Fenix has been made aware and tells them to fix the price). If a normal dealer did this, they would lose their ability to resell Fenix.

Food for thought.


----------



## Ray Tseng (Sep 12, 2013)

passive101 said:


> I'm curious about this as well since if my 18650 died on me I might have to borrow a friends 123A or hop into a store. I have 123A's as backups



I think the circuitry is very flexible, and can take the energy even at lower 18650 voltage.

From Fenix, the manual says on 123 primaries, the first few minutes on fresh batteries will results in a turbo rating of 900lumens (versus the 850 recorded on 18650s). However, once the battery wears a bit, the circuitry will take over and the levels will perform the same in terms of brightness.

Turbo is so bright as many have stated anything over 450 to your eyes are just going to be super bright and your eyes will not really be able to tell the difference of the 50lumens (your eyes process brightness logarithmically). So it's mainly just for show/bragging rights.
In terms of overall runtime, the new higher capacity 18650s have more energy than 123As, so they are the preferred battery.

2xCR123 will have ~9watt hours
A 3400mAh 18650 will have 12.6 watt-hours, plus more guilt-free energy.

The pros/cons of using rechargeables versus primaries you can read up in the other threads.


----------



## idleprocess (Sep 12, 2013)

Ray1968 said:


> What, if any, would be the differences when running this light with an 18650 vs. CR123s?



* • More runtime:*
2x 123A : 6V * ~1.4A-H = 8.4 W-H
18650 : 3.6V * ~2.6A-H = 9.36 W-H
* • Greater instantaneous power output from 18650*
* • Lower operating expense for frequent users*


----------



## harryk387 (Sep 13, 2013)

Received my PD35 in the mail a couple hours ago. I ripped open the packaging cuz I was so excited that it was finally here. Bought it off amazon for $99 with the Nitecore i2 charger, pair of cr123s, nitecore 3400mah 18650, s&w carabiner with led, and the pd35. This is my first flashlight that uses non-conventional batteries (always used alkaline powered flashlights up until now). 

Will be using the light on the 18650 3400mah battery it came with, and the cr123s in between charges. 

First impressions of the light are good. Can't wait til it gets dark so I can really test out the light output, but from what I can tell, the output levels are well spaced. Decent sized hotspot and okay flood (again this is just in my bedroom with a ton of ambient light still present, so ill get a better idea of light output once its completely dark out)

Size of the light is perfect for me. Will be using this as my edc, and fits in my front pocket without being uncomfortable or obtrusive. Might try to get up a video tonight shining it in my backyard, although I dont know how well my Samsung galaxy will pick up the flood of the light. 

I have a feeling this light will be starting a new trend for me to purchase lights with 18650s, next up, the TK75 XML-2. Probably going to have to purchase the i4 charger and pickup 4 other 3400mah 18650s, probably going to go with the protected panasonic ones for the tk75


----------



## Ray Tseng (Sep 13, 2013)

harryk387 said:


> Will be using the light on the 18650 3400mah battery it came with, and the cr123s *for emergency backup*



Corrected for you. My strategy would be to get at most only 1 spare 18650 that you can swap it in and have 1 on standby. And of course, you don't have to wait until the battery is used up before charging again.
Don't get too crazy buying too many spare rechargeable batteries, the whole point for rechargeable is to put them to use. Unless you're outfitting multiple people, you'll never extract the 500 cycles out of spare batteries; if only 1 flashlight and battery are in use at a time, and the other flashlights sit on the shelf.

I got the same nitecore kit. Be sure you charge up the 18650 so you can be even more impressed the first 5minutes, when it's fresh out of the charger. Out of the box, it's only about 50% charged.


----------



## harryk387 (Sep 13, 2013)

Ray Tseng said:


> Corrected for you. My strategy would be to get at most only 1 spare 18650 that you can swap it in and have 1 on standby. And of course, you don't have to wait until the battery is used up before charging again.
> Don't get too crazy buying too many spare rechargeable batteries, the whole point for rechargeable is to put them to use. Unless you're outfitting multiple people, you'll never extract the 500 cycles out of spare batteries; if only 1 flashlight and battery are in use at a time, and the other flashlights sit on the shelf.
> 
> I got the same nitecore kit. Be sure you charge up the 18650 so you can be even more impressed the first 5minutes, when it's fresh out of the charger. Out of the box, it's only about 50% charged.



Right now its sitting in the charger. When i put the 18650 in there fresh out of the packaging, the 1st of the 3 leds were solid and the middle was flashing. Now about 3-4 hours later, the first 2 leds are on and the 3rd led is flashing. Really takes a while to get this thing fully charged huh.

Playing around with the light with the edison bright cr123s it came with. Ive got 5 pairs of cr123 batteries, so that should be enough as emergency backup batteries for the light i'd say. 

How long is the average charge time on these 3400mah 18650s on the nitecore charger from an almost complete discharge?


----------



## Ray Tseng (Sep 13, 2013)

harryk387 said:


> Right now its sitting in the charger. When i put the 18650 in there fresh out of the packaging, the 1st of the 3 leds were solid and the middle was flashing. Now about 3-4 hours later, the first 2 leds are on and the 3rd led is flashing. Really takes a while to get this thing fully charged huh.
> 
> Playing around with the light with the edison bright cr123s it came with. Ive got 5 pairs of cr123 batteries, so that should be enough as emergency backup batteries for the light i'd say.
> 
> How long is the average charge time on these 3400mah 18650s on the nitecore charger from an almost complete discharge?



It took mine to charge the partial battery 4 hours out of the box. 

By the time the 3rd light is blinking you are likely around 3000/3400 full, but the last bit will take longer as the charger slows things down.

In terms of rough math:
The charger puts out 500mA; the battery is 3400mAh.

if you fully discharge it, it's going to take 3400/500=7hours assuming perfect transfer of electrons. But in reality, there are losses in the charging, and the charging algorithm is not going to just be constant 500ma all the time but slow down nearer to the end. So really you should expect ~8 hours or so for completely empty->full charge.


----------



## Blackbeard (Sep 13, 2013)

Price is $55 again, bought a few days ago, came with 2 batteries, awesome light.


----------



## buds224 (Sep 13, 2013)

Blackbeard said:


> Price is $55 again, bought a few days ago, came with 2 batteries, awesome light.



Did anyone see that last photo? What is that Grommet that allows it to tailstand???


----------



## Blackbeard (Sep 13, 2013)

Not sure what that is, but if your familiar with the gauge/site glass of a steam boiler, on either end of the glass a rubber washer is installed which might fit nicely on the tailcap and is very inexpensive at plumbing supply house.


----------



## Ray Tseng (Sep 13, 2013)

buds224 said:


> Did anyone see that last photo? What is that Grommet that allows it to tailstand???



Here's the guy's review:
http://www.amazon.com/review/R269U01CW6KLAP/ref=cm_srch_res_rtr_alt_1

He says it's a 1" grommet like you'd find for putting cables through a desk panel. I think you should be able to find one in your hardware store.


----------



## buds224 (Sep 13, 2013)

I may have found a product match. (Leviton 403-E Plastic Wallplate Adapter). I may have to try it.


----------



## Blackbeard (Dec 10, 2013)

ShaoloGear said:


> Technically no one is supposed to advertise the PD35 below ~$75. This doesn't count coupons, accounts, etc. What Amazon does is considered a MAP (minimum advertised price) violation. However, because they are so large, they get away with it. That's why you will see them occasionally discount something and then see the price pop back up (Fenix has been made aware and tells them to fix the price). If a normal dealer did this, they would lose their ability to resell Fenix.
> 
> Food for thought.



Have not seen one good fenix deal on amazon since you posted this


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2013)

Keep an eye out at Dvor.com...they have the PD35 for $52-56. Its not a constant sale but they come up every other week or so for two or three days at a time. I check every day just to see what they have up for sale, sometimes they have some really good tactical/hunting items for really good prices. I just checked before posting here and today they have a variety of Olights for sale.


----------



## techwg (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: fenix pd35*



Waymed said:


> I just received mine today......I'm impressed.
> The quality of the light and the beam (combination flood and throw) looks great.
> The lowest level seems brighter than the spec.
> I am been spoiled with my Klausus ST2c with a true moonlight setting.
> ...


 Take my advice and use a Maxpedition 5" holster. I had a 4 inch for years and decided to get the 5 inch so that it secures better. The 5 inch is perfect!


----------



## tonijedi (Dec 14, 2013)

*Re: fenix pd35*

Has anyone used a diffuser with the PD35? Which one fits this flashlight?


----------



## kj2 (Dec 14, 2013)

*Re: fenix pd35*



tonijedi said:


> Has anyone used a diffuser with the PD35? Which one fits this flashlight?


I use the Nitecore 25,4mm filters/diffuser for my PD35. Works great 
But Fenix has their own filters and diffuser for the PD35.


----------



## tonijedi (Dec 14, 2013)

*Re: fenix pd35*



kj2 said:


> I use the Nitecore 25,4mm filters/diffuser for my PD35. Works great
> But Fenix has their own filters and diffuser for the PD35.


Is that the same diffuser that fits the P12? I just received a P12 in the mail yesterday and if the diffuser fits both that's awesome.


----------



## arcadesdude (Dec 14, 2013)

tonijedi said:


> Has anyone used a diffuser with the PD35? Which one fits this flashlight?



25¢ machine plastic top of the container the smaller one. Fits the pd35 perfectly. http://derbyimages.woot.com/jasonneumann25/25_Cent_Bubble_Ring-s7rsnc-d.jpg

Sent from my ThL W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## kj2 (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: fenix pd35*



tonijedi said:


> Is that the same diffuser that fits the P12? I just received a P12 in the mail yesterday and if the diffuser fits both that's awesome.


The P12 is also 25,4mm, so it should/will fit


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 19, 2013)

*Re: fenix pd35*

PD35 on sale at Dvor.com through Saturday for $57.00 for anyone interested. Its kinda buried in a resale category but can be found by searching the site for "Fenix".


----------



## Blackbeard (Dec 20, 2013)

*Re: fenix pd35*

never heard of them, just wsh amazon could go back to their old discounts, not even a hint of a sale this holiday/BF, wondering who ratted them out.


----------



## Trexwarrior (Jan 16, 2014)

*PD35 Price Update eBay*

Just thought I would share. EdisonBright_LED has a starter pack with the PD35, a car charger/wall charger, a holster, and a 1865 battery bundled together. The advertised price is $93.95 buy it now or there is an option for best offer. I made a best offer of $85.00 and it was accepted almost immediately. Free shipping as well. Here is the link if anyone's interested. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Fenix-P...4248719?pt=US_Flashlights&hash=item19deece20f

The battery is a Nitecore 2600mAh so I would recommend getting an extra Fenix 3400mAh battery for an additional $20 I think...


----------



## braddy (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: PD35 Price Update eBay*

That is a nice package, it even comes with a 12v adapter for the charger.

Wallbuys sells 3400 Panasonic for about 2 for $16.00, and I think that fasttech is selling batteries again at probably the same price.


----------



## smokinbasser (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: fenix pd35*

The PD 35 is my 1st light with a side selection switch. It takes a bit of familiarization time but I like it for a headboard light.


----------



## Trexwarrior (Jan 21, 2014)

Just received my PD35 after days of impatiently waiting and constantly checking my tracking. All I can say is wow! I must have been living under a rock for the past couple years because I didn't know they made flashlights this bright and this small. I am former military and I currently work as a police officer. I read some reviews about the PD35 from other officers and some say this little flashlight is now their primary carry. I was skeptical to say the least. I finally broke down and bought it. I am extremely shocked at the power it puts out in the turbo mode. I blinded my self right out of the box and was seeing spots for a few minutes. I have had a slew of sure fire weapon lights and hand held torches. I do like sure fire I just don't like the price. The Fenix PD35 really appealed to me because of the 18650 batteries and the option to be able to use CR123 if necessary. I didn't even know what a 18650 battery was until I joined CPF and researched the PD35. I really wanted a rechargeable torch that wasn't going to break the bank and wouldn't force me to buy stock in CR123 batteries. I have only tried the light out in my house in the daytime as of this writing. I am now anxiously awaiting tonight so I can go out and test it out like a little kid. I think I made the right choice for my needs and I am happy with the purchase. Oh yeah before I forget, I know some people had reservations/concerns with the rubber tail cap switch. Well in my opinion it is of the same quality and grade that my sure fire has. I'm not concerned with it deteriorating or tearing anytime soon. The side switch also appears to be of solid and sound construction. The only thing that threw me off at first but isn't a bad thing was the lightness of the light (weight). I expected it to be heavier for some reason. However I am glad it is light as I like as little weight as possible on my belt when I am working. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## blah9 (Jan 21, 2014)

Trexwarrior said:


> Just received my PD35 after days of impatiently waiting and constantly checking my tracking. All I can say is wow! I must have been living under a rock for the past couple years because I didn't know they made flashlights this bright and this small. I am former military and I currently work as a police officer. I read some reviews about the PD35 from other officers and some say this little flashlight is now their primary carry. I was skeptical to say the least. I finally broke down and bought it. I am extremely shocked at the power it puts out in the turbo mode. I blinded my self right out of the box and was seeing spots for a few minutes. I have had a slew of sure fire weapon lights and hand held torches. I do like sure fire I just don't like the price. The Fenix PD35 really appealed to me because of the 18650 batteries and the option to be able to use CR123 if necessary. I didn't even know what a 18650 battery was until I joined CPF and researched the PD35. I really wanted a rechargeable torch that wasn't going to break the bank and wouldn't force me to buy stock in CR123 batteries. I have only tried the light out in my house in the daytime as of this writing. I am now anxiously awaiting tonight so I can go out and test it out like a little kid. I think I made the right choice for my needs and I am happy with the purchase. Oh yeah before I forget, I know some people had reservations/concerns with the rubber tail cap switch. Well in my opinion it is of the same quality and grade that my sure fire has. I'm not concerned with it deteriorating or tearing anytime soon. The side switch also appears to be of solid and sound construction. The only thing that threw me off at first but isn't a bad thing was the lightness of the light (weight). I expected it to be heavier for some reason. However I am glad it is light as I like as little weight as possible on my belt when I am working.



I'm glad you enjoy it, and thank you for serving! I imagine you guys would go through CR123's very quickly.


----------



## zs&tas (Jan 22, 2014)

:welcome:
glad you like it, and im sure it will serve you well. now may i recommend a companion so you have everything bang up to date. i can imagine that in your line of work you could do with something with a bit of punch - a more throwy light. the pd35 is very floody. ( a olight M22 is compact bright and throws well - if you dont want anything much bigger )


----------



## Trexwarrior (Jan 22, 2014)

zs&tas said:


> :welcome:
> glad you like it, and im sure it will serve you well. now may i recommend a companion so you have everything bang up to date. i can imagine that in your line of work you could do with something with a bit of punch - a more throwy light. the pd35 is very floody. ( a olight M22 is compact bright and throws well - if you dont want anything much bigger )



Thank you I will look into that. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Trexwarrior (Jan 22, 2014)

blah9 said:


> I'm glad you enjoy it, and thank you for serving! I imagine you guys would go through CR123's very quickly.



Thank you. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Pingpong (Feb 5, 2014)

*Fenix pd35*

Hi Everyone
Bit of infomation needed ,I had a fenix pd 35 for christmas after reading how good they are .
I'm happy with the light only thing is from high 450 lumens to turbo 850 lumens is hardly any different
10 - 45 brighter ,45-170 very bright , 170-450 amazing, but 450-850 not very good ,more like 450-460
I called the place i purchased it from and the guy said that it's working properly and it won't nearly double the power on turbo just be a little brighter.
Can anyone who has one tell me if turbo should be a lot brighter 
Thanks
Ps if it's ok, i can't see why you would even bother the battery lasting half as long to use turbo mode
Also i'm using fenix 18650 arb-l2 that came with it


----------



## Norm (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Fenix pd35*

Thread Merge - Norm


----------



## markr6 (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Fenix pd35*

I think it's something like FOUR times the lumens gives you TWICE the visible brightness for human eyes.

I'm guessing yours is working properly. My PD32UEs go from 400lm to 740lm and it's not impressive but noticable. HOWEVER, note the temperature. When I keep mine in the garage or car under 35°F or so, the 400 and 740 modes are EXACTLY the same (both 400lumens). I've verified that it's NOT a cold battery. Either the driver, LED, or something else?


----------



## zs&tas (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Fenix pd35*

my pd35 is the same, 450-850 there is a difference but not a wow ! the more light you have you really do need a lot more to make a big step. some times i wonder but to make sure the light is working i feel the heat coming out of the front, the best place for me to do this is my lips, they are very sensitive and its easier for me to notice/check. at 450 its warm heat at 850 it really does chuck some heat out the front.


----------



## stona (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Fenix pd35*

Agree with the others. It's not a huge step going to that last level, but it's definitely noticeable. Try a ceiling bounce and you'll notice the light level better I feel.



Pingpong said:


> Hi Everyone
> Bit of infomation needed ,I had a fenix pd 35 for christmas after reading how good they are .
> I'm happy with the light only thing is from high 450 lumens to turbo 850 lumens is hardly any different
> 10 - 45 brighter ,45-170 very bright , 170-450 amazing, but 450-850 not very good ,more like 450-460
> ...


----------



## blah9 (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Fenix pd35*

I agree with everyone here as well. I have the PD32UE rather than the PD35, but it's a similar situation. I have also noticed that once the batteries get below 3.9 or 4.0 V or so, the difference in output is not as drastic. The difference also seems to be larger the longer I use the light at the lower settings before powering up to turbo. Maybe this is because the light has become warmer?

Anyway, something else you might want to try is to check the tailcap retainer ring. For a long while my turbo mode was not working very well, and it turned out that the tailcap ring was loose. It's reverse-threaded, but you can tighten it with needlenose pliers. Once I did that my PD32UE worked way better, so it's worth checking! (The PD35 also has the same type of ring, right?)


----------



## radiopej (Mar 22, 2014)

I had the same tailcap problem with my PD32UE. It wasn't working properly, been fine since.

You'll need 4x brightness for it to appear 2x as bright. I agree with stona's celing bounce. It definitely steps up there.


----------



## ShaoloGear (Mar 23, 2014)

http://www.hdssystems.com/Articles/LedFlashlightWhitePaper.pdf

Look for the section on how the eye works.


----------



## blah9 (Mar 23, 2014)

Yes, I think I understand. I'm talking about the intensity of the jump changing over time depending on how fresh the batteries are. But I think that makes sense anyway because perhaps the burst mode isn't regulated as well as the other modes. For example, according to http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?381867 it looks like the burst mode for the PD35 drops off over time.

And thank you for the link. That is an interesting writeup.


----------



## rcled (Mar 29, 2014)

I recently got a PD35 and like it a lot so far. The only thing I didn't like about it was that it couldn't tail stand.

I know a few people have posted solutions for this. I thought I'd share what I did to address the problem. Forgive me if this idea has already been discussed; I didn't read through this entire thread.

Basically, I took some scrap lexan (0.03" thick) that I had left over from my other hobby (RC cars) and made some washers/spacers to put over the switch cover so that it and the switch assembly are recessed further into the tailcap.

First, I disassembled the tailcap.





[/URL][/IMG]


After that, I took the lexan and cut out 2 washers/spacers. I used a reamer to get the correct inner diameter and some scissors to cut around the outside (which is why it looks so rough )



[/URL][/IMG]


Next, I put the washers over the switch cover.



[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]

Finally, I reassembled the tail cap. You'll notice that the retaining ring sits slightly higher now due to the lexan spacers, but the tailcap still fully screws onto the body.



[/URL][/IMG]


Here's the finished product....a PD35 that can tail stand without having to add any external pieces.




[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]

Of course, since the switch and switch cover are now recessed a little more inside the tailcap, activating the light is just slightly more difficult. For me, it isn't an issue. But if you decide to try this modification, keep that in mind.


----------



## bmwproboi05 (Apr 1, 2014)

Wouldn't that make the light less water proff? Shouldn't you have just used a washer?


On another note great being creative!!


----------



## markr6 (Apr 1, 2014)

NICE!!!! I'll need to try this with my PD32UEs


----------



## rcled (Apr 1, 2014)

bmwproboi05 said:


> Wouldn't that make the light less water proff? Shouldn't you have just used a washer?
> 
> 
> On another note great being creative!!




It might affect how water proof it is. I rinsed the light in the sink and then disassembled the tailcap; I didn't find any water inside. But I haven't done a full dunk test.

I just used what I had on hand, but you are right that a rubber washer would probably work (1/16" thick I think). The next time I go to the hardware store, I'll see if I can find one that works.


----------



## aruga (May 30, 2014)

Hello all.

I lost my first PD-35 and just purchased a 2nd. I am into sub-ohm vaping so I have a little battery knowledge and understanding of ohm law, but not when it comes to flash lights and protected cells.

there are so many mixed reviews when it comes to the best battery for the PD-35. If the PD35 automatically step down to lowest mode when the voltage dropped to ~3.19V isnt is over kill to buy a high end Panasonic NCR18650B, Sony VTC5, or even an AW 3400 protected?

Does any one know what the best battery would be if you are dealing with a 3.19 cut off? Performance and longevity is still my main concern so if if that means I have to buy the best then I will. 

And just to confirm so i don't have a time bomb in my hand this light has thermal protection ect.. so if you do use an LI-ION unprotected cell you are protected correct?

Thanks to all who read and post.

Aruga


----------



## idleprocess (May 31, 2014)

aruga said:


> And just to confirm so i don't have a time bomb in my hand this light has thermal protection ect.. so if you do use an LI-ION unprotected cell you are protected correct?


Unless a flashlight makes explicit that it has been designed for use with unprotected cells, I wouldn't use them. The Fenix page for the PD35 makes no such mention, so use unprotected cells at your own risk.

While I stand by my suggestion, it's worth noting that if the light refuses to enter "high" mode, odds are the battery voltage has sagged to the point that you should consider swapping your li-ion cells, protected or otherwise.


----------



## aruga (May 31, 2014)

idleprocess said:


> Unless a flashlight makes explicit that it has been designed for use with unprotected cells, I wouldn't use them. The Fenix page for the PD35 makes no such mention, so use unprotected cells at your own risk.
> 
> While I stand by my suggestion, it's worth noting that if the light refuses to enter "high" mode, odds are the battery voltage has sagged to the point that you should consider swapping your li-ion cells, protected or otherwise.



Thanks for the response Idle....

so it sounds lie the AW 3400 mah protected would be the way to go with little to no variance when compared to other manufacturers comparable batteries in that range. Would the vets here agree with that? I am unfamiliar with protected cells.
I am going to buy a bunch and just want to be sure I get the best for this pd 35. I go 4 wheeling/camping for multiple days so this will be my go to light.

thanks again to all who read and post


----------



## arcadesdude (Jun 18, 2014)

aruga said:


> Thanks for the response Idle....
> 
> so it sounds lie the AW 3400 mah protected would be the way to go with little to no variance when compared to other manufacturers comparable batteries in that range. Would the vets here agree with that? I am unfamiliar with protected cells.
> I am going to buy a bunch and just want to be sure I get the best for this pd 35. I go 4 wheeling/camping for multiple days so this will be my go to light.
> ...



I've been using those batteries with my pd35 since I preordered it in 2012. They work perfectly still even after a number of recharges.


----------



## colight (Jun 23, 2014)

markr6 said:


> NICE!!!! I'll need to try this with my PD32UEs



Lookforward to it,want to know their performances


----------



## mmjsport (Jun 24, 2014)

Can someone please take a picture of inside of the battery tube please? (without the battery inside) My light has a small gap on one side and it seems to be causing the batteries to messed up.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 25, 2014)

mmjsport said:


> Can someone please take a picture of inside of the battery tube please? (without the battery inside) My light has a small gap on one side and it seems to be causing the batteries to messed up.


----------



## mmjsport (Jun 25, 2014)

Thanks. Is that small "gap" on the bottom of the tube normal? Mine is the same way. And the edge of my 18650 (Fenix ARB-L2S) is tearing. I'm thinking its because its catching the edge or "gap" and causing it to tear a little with movement.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 25, 2014)

mmjsport said:


> Thanks. Is that small "gap" on the bottom of the tube normal? Mine is the same way. And the edge of my 18650 (Fenix ARB-L2S) is tearing. I'm thinking its because its catching the edge or "gap" and causing it to tear a little with movement.


I don't really have a 'gap'. Tube sits against the circuit-board.






I do have a fine line inside the tube, not visible on photo, where the knurling ends towards the tailcap. Right on the spot where the pocketclip goes.


----------



## Loed7984 (Oct 6, 2014)

About pd35, I don't know if it's a problem of the model I own, a question of perception of my eyes or a "builtin issue " but when I switch from the high to turbo I can't see more difference in light output, however a gap of 400 lumens should be visible even to naked eyes. Anyone the same?


----------



## kj2 (Oct 6, 2014)

Loed7984 said:


> About pd35, I don't know if it's a problem of the model I own, a question of perception of my eyes or a "builtin issue " but when I switch from the high to turbo I can't see more difference in light output, however a gap of 400 lumens should be visible even to naked eyes. Anyone the same?


Battery fully charged?


----------



## Loed7984 (Oct 6, 2014)

Fenix Arb l2 fully carghed by a fenix charger. It happen even with new battery .


----------



## ShaoloGear (Oct 7, 2014)

That sounds like a defective light. The difference between high and turbo is considerable.


----------



## Stainz (Oct 7, 2014)

I bought my early PD-35 from a local vendor 'sale priced' (~$69!) a year ago. It followed my intro to the 18650 battery a month earlier via an Olight M22 'kit' purchase. Why the diatribe? I am a Surfire and CR-123 lover. My PD35, and the M21, M22, & TT-4 for that matter, run fine on el-cheapo TangsFire 3,600 mA-Hr protected cells - charged on an i2. Holding my S-F Fury up next to the PD35, imagine the Fury could use an 18650, and I prefer the PD35 for it's utility. Thinking of the new S-F P1R Peacemaker - their first 18650-capable light - and I could have a trio of PD35's for the S-F's cost. The PD35 is a deal... and my el-cheapo batteries last longer than the Fenix 2,600 mA-Hr cells. The PD35 is a great value.


----------



## Loed7984 (Nov 30, 2014)

There was a defective flashlight. It stop working completely yesterday. After less then one year of life


----------



## Stefano (Feb 4, 2015)

My Fenix PD35 (2013 version) beamshot


----------



## Jiri (Oct 21, 2015)

*Re: fenix pd35*



markr6 said:


> :sick2: Oh well, maybe a neutral option at some point.
> 
> Size looks pretty close to the PD32UE if my crude comparison is accurate and bodies are the same thickness. Actually now that I look at it, I made the PD32UE too thick, so they may be exact same length. We'll have to wait and see!




Very nice comparasion  
+1


----------



## TacticalFleshlight (Oct 21, 2015)

rcled said:


> After that, I took the lexan and cut out 2 washers/spacers. I used a reamer to get the correct inner diameter and some scissors to cut around the outside (which is why it looks so rough )
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I did this today but I used 2 layers of inner tube (Ranger Bands) 
The tail cap was a little tight but I do believe it will maintain it's IPX 8 rating.

This is how the boot sits now





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## WarRaven (Oct 22, 2015)

That's a nice trick.
I used a O ring when I did mine.
+1


----------



## TacticalFleshlight (Oct 22, 2015)

WarRaven said:


> That's a nice trick.
> I used a O ring when I did mine.
> +1



An O ring is a great idea. Could have saved me some time


----------



## WarRaven (Oct 22, 2015)

TacticalFleshlight said:


> An O ring is a great idea. Could have saved me some time


It works but your implementation may be better over the long haul idk.
End result is a bonus!☺


----------



## 2000xlt (Oct 23, 2015)

what clip is that !?


TacticalFleshlight said:


> I did this today but I used 2 layers of inner tube (Ranger Bands)
> The tail cap was a little tight but I do believe it will maintain it's IPX 8 rating.
> 
> This is how the boot sits now
> ...


----------



## TacticalFleshlight (Oct 23, 2015)

2000xlt said:


> what clip is that !?



I was wondering how long it would take for someone to notice. 
It's the clip from the Nitecore MH20. II like the deeper carry.
Good eye


----------



## 2000xlt (Oct 23, 2015)

i picked up on it cause i have the light and noticed the clip was different,,which i like much better,,further more i had clips on the mind cause i just posted about the olight s1 clip. Now off to try to find a clip from a MH20


TacticalFleshlight said:


> I was wondering how long it would take for someone to notice.
> It's the clip from the Nitecore MH20. II like the deeper carry.
> Good eye


----------

